# Official wisconsin thread 2016-17



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok boys and girls it's almost that time of the year, bowhunting and packers games are almost here. Post what you have on camera so far and any other things you'd like to share. When season starts continue to post and take the fellow Wisconsinites along on your journey through the internet. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

I had this guy on camera last fall, he was a decent 9, I never encountered him, but I found his sheds, he's #1 on the hitlist.


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Why do my pics always load sideways? How do I correct this?


And I forgot on my first post:

GO PACK GO


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

I won't get back home until September 4th! Moving home after 2 yrs in Boston! Going to have lots of work to do! Shooting, cameras and stands all need to be put in! It's ok though, I will be home and have hunted the same properties for 25 yrs! Good luck all! If anyone needs tracking or dragging help in Lacrosse area pm me!


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

Couple nice bucks and a bear on the hit list for now. .


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Perfect Harvest said:


> Why do my pics always load sideways? How do I correct this?
> 
> 
> And I forgot on my first post:
> ...


My pictures load upside down too it'd be nice to fix


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Perfect Harvest said:


> View attachment 4561353
> 
> 
> I had this guy on camera last fall, he was a decent 9, I never encountered him, but I found his sheds, he's #1 on the hitlist.
> ...


 I hate to be "that guy" again, but I wonder if you don't have two nice 4x5's hanging around.

The sheds just don't look like the rack in the trail cam pics to me; it may just be the camera angles but a couple of the tines just look angled quite differently?


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

I've got nothing on camera that's worthy of posting yet. 

Just like every year I have a lot to get done. I still have to plant .5 acres of oats and .5 acres of brassicas in the next week or two.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Debating whether or not to go after this one. Any guesses on age?


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

KRONIIK said:


> I hate to be "that guy" again, but I wonder if you don't have two nice 4x5's hanging around.
> 
> The sheds just don't look like the rack in the trail cam pics to me; it may just be the camera angles but a couple of the tines just look angled quite differently?


I agree. I don't think those sheds came from the buck under your finger.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

ozzz, those are the strangest trail cam pics I've ever seen. Decent buck though.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

I just put my cams out last week and today I went over there to do some more prep on my bait plot but forgot my spare sd cards so didn't pull 'em. I'll post my bait plot pics here in a bit. Gonna plant on the 13th.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hopefully these will show up in order...

Mowed and bagged up the seed heads.
Tilled it up June 23.
Went back today and ripped up the weeds with a cultivator I borrowed.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Here are pics from today with 4 weeks of weed growth since tilling.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Now after dragging the cultivator around for an hour or 2.
I will spray a little gly in 2 weeks now and then plant on the 13th. Clover plot with a light brasicca cover.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

ozzz said:


> Debating whether or not to go after this one. Any guesses on age?


Maybe 3. Looks a lot like a buck my brother shot a couple years back when it was 2 though.


----------



## peepshot (Aug 8, 2015)

What part of Wisconsin is everyone from? I'm east of Madison but have 140 acres of hunting paradise in Richland Center. Few pics from last season. 










Sent from my SM-N910R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm south of Madison. Hunt the 10 acres that I own along with a few public places.


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm in Watertown and hunt my 10 acres (Jefferson Cty), 80 acres in Dodge Cty (sometimes), and 130ish acres in Waupaca Cty.


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

Just north of Black River Falls in Jackson County


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm in western wisconsin on 180 acres


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

New buck on camera.


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

I'm from Sw wi. Have 300 acres in Boscobel and another 1000 I can hunt in Monroe and Vernon! Great area!


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

East Central Wisconsin. Hunt mostly on 17 1/2 acres my Dad owns. Specifically on the 3/4 acre bait plot I put in.


----------



## bhill12 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## Thompsonky (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## amaasbball1 (Dec 20, 2008)

fireman127 said:


> Just north of Black River Falls in Jackson County


I also hunt just north of Black River Falls on my family's 160 acres


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

amaasbball1 said:


> I also hunt just north of Black River Falls on my family's 160 acres


I'm between Alma Center and Northfield. I have 60+ acres and lease 200 more across the road.


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Some pretty impressive deer so far I hope I can add to the list next weekend when I go check my cameras.


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

What changes have been made for the yr? Moving back in September! How is tagging going to work without back tags?


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Im also interested in this. What I do know is you no longer need a back tag which is pretty nice.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

bucksdown4ever said:


> What changes have been made for the yr? Moving back in September! How is tagging going to work without back tags?


Not real sure, but I think you just call a DNR hotline or website with basic kill info, and they give you a code number to write down on your license to present to a warden if you happen to get checked.
Way more convenient than dragging the carcass to register it on the other side of the County...


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't own my own hunting land and the land owners where I hunt don't want pictures posted on the internet of deer on the property unless it's a "trophy" pic... We have enough problem with trespassing ( lost a trail cam a few years ago too). Here are a few problems I have though....grrr


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Jonny Public (Jul 31, 2016)

Another one for black river falls area. The logging is starting to get excessive by me. At least I have thousands of acres to hunt


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

First time i got 2 yr old velvets so far. Usually never get pics until the rut


----------



## thunderingherd (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm from Eden, but I get to hunt on my in-laws property in Buffalo County.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

From the Lacrosse area here, 
I was busy scouting and prepping new sets on 7 different public spots earlier this spring. My 15 cams have been out since June 4 and now that I finally checked them for the first time last Saturday I'm very disappointed to say the least. I don't know what gives last year had some great up and comers on less properties and this yr with more spots I don't have even one decent buck to show for all my hard work. But I'm sure it will turn around


----------



## amaasbball1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Bump. Lets see some of the bucks you guys are after.


----------



## bradsundstrom73 (May 7, 2015)

I hunt on my family's 50 acre farm in Rochester (southeast wisconsin). This is the only buck I've had on my camera this year so I hope he sticks around this fall. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozziegoesyard16 (Aug 7, 2006)

bucksdown4ever said:


> What changes have been made for the yr? Moving back in September! How is tagging going to work without back tags?


Not sure if you've gotten your hunting license yet, when you get it all of your tags are now just printed on paper. You still have to tag your deer immediately by writing on the paper tag (they recommend using a plastic sandwich bag to prevent the paper from getting wet once you attach it to the deer). Still have to phone in or go online to register the deer. The tag no longer must be attached immediately after the kill, however it must be attached if the deer is left unattended (getting a game cart or whatever). For a one time fee they also offer a go wild card (credit card size) that you can carry in your wallet in case a DNR agent asks for your license (think it was like $3.00 and it's good forever, they just update your information when you buy new license's down the road, has a bar code on it). I get the patron license so that is also on paper (hence why I paid for the Go Wild card). Additional tag numbers seem to be way down, for example there are no bonus tags in several counties (WI DNR site shows all counties) this year. Still have to select private or public as well as which county you will hunt (pain in the ass if you hunt multiple counties as you only get one doe tag for Farmland (Zone 2) per bow and gun license, still some counties that are buck only). Buck tags are still good throughout the state. I'm sure I missed some stuff but the 2016 regulations are online. Hope everyone has a great season, looking forward to hunting Waushara and Kenosha counties.

Oz


----------



## ThomasC4 (Nov 18, 2014)

*no deer, just big bears...!*

Posts are 36" tall and exactly 6' apart.. It just helps for perspective. I have a video of a different bear at the bait also. I will upload it later...need to post it to youtube first. Got to go bait right now...


----------



## ThomasC4 (Nov 18, 2014)

Very nice bear I sure hope he comes in.






The bow at 314 fps...


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

Checking in from Marquette county. I've got 10 acres, getting ready to buy another 7+, and also hunt public lands.


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

ozziegoesyard16 said:


> Not sure if you've gotten your hunting license yet, when you get it all of your tags are now just printed on paper. You still have to tag your deer immediately by writing on the paper tag (they recommend using a plastic sandwich bag to prevent the paper from getting wet once you attach it to the deer). Still have to phone in or go online to register the deer. The tag no longer must be attached immediately after the kill, however it must be attached if the deer is left unattended (getting a game cart or whatever). For a one time fee they also offer a go wild card (credit card size) that you can carry in your wallet in case a DNR agent asks for your license (think it was like $3.00 and it's good forever, they just update your information when you buy new license's down the road, has a bar code on it). I get the patron license so that is also on paper (hence why I paid for the Go Wild card). Additional tag numbers seem to be way down, for example there are no bonus tags in several counties (WI DNR site shows all counties) this year. Still have to select private or public as well as which county you will hunt (pain in the ass if you hunt multiple counties as you only get one doe tag for Farmland (Zone 2) per bow and gun license, still some counties that are buck only). Buck tags are still good throughout the state. I'm sure I missed some stuff but the 2016 regulations are online. Hope everyone has a great season, looking forward to hunting Waushara and Kenosha counties.
> 
> Oz


Thanks Oz! I won't be back in WI until after labor day! Lots to do before season! Probably won't start hunting until mid October anyway! Maybe some duck hunting first! Little muskie fishing to! Can't wait


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice to see a Wisconsin site- We hunt near Blair in Trempealeau county.

Hope to have some pics soon.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

lakertown24 said:


> From the Lacrosse area here,
> I was busy scouting and prepping new sets on 7 different public spots earlier this spring. My 15 cams have been out since June 4 and now that I finally checked them for the first time last Saturday I'm very disappointed to say the least. I don't know what gives last year had some great up and comers on less properties and this yr with more spots I don't have even one decent buck to show for all my hard work. But I'm sure it will turn around


How do you prep "sets" on public land?


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

I pulled my card today 
.opening day is coming

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuskyMaestro (Feb 18, 2015)

Impressive bucks. I'm from Price county and I'm wondering why anyone would want to hunt this area. I would love to see some wolves released in the backyards of tree hugging libs of Madison just so I can hear them tell me they're not a threat.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Challenger said:


> How do you prep "sets" on public land?


I'd assume trim shooting lanes and the branches for the trees he's picked out.


----------



## greeno50 (Mar 25, 2015)

ozzz said:


> Debating whether or not to go after this one. Any guesses on age?


Solid 2 1/2 year old.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dylbilly said:


> I'd assume trim shooting lanes and the branches for the trees he's picked out.


Isn't it illegal to cut branches and shooting lanes on public land in Wisconsin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greeno50 (Mar 25, 2015)

It illegal to trim shooting lanes :wink: LOL


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Bones816 said:


> Isn't it illegal to cut branches and shooting lanes on public land in Wisconsin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I honestly have no idea I don't hunt public land. Now that you say it I could see it being illegal though


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Fondy!


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dylbilly said:


> I honestly have no idea I don't hunt public land. Now that you say it I could see it being illegal though


Illegal to cut anything over 1" diameter on public


----------



## ThomasC4 (Nov 18, 2014)

I may have to sit on this bait for a week or more but I will, He is there for a night and then the next day when there is food left. A shooter for sure. :wink:


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

MarshBuck89 said:


> Illegal to cut anything over 1" diameter on public


Just gnaw the stump some; make it look like a beaver done it!


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

KRONIIK said:


> Just gnaw the stump some; make it look like a beaver done it!


You need to carry more snacks with you.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

SpecialKaye said:


> You need to carry more snacks with you.


I like to travel light and live off the land!


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Correct, don't trim anything over 1" but I like to climb the tree and see the exact tree that will work with minimal trimming of any sort. Then take note on what winds I need and where and the best entry n exit routes will be, I just call it prepping


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

Still the #1 buck so far. Got some smaller ones I'll post if I remember.


----------



## Beechy09 (Aug 11, 2016)

New to the forum, I'll be hunting near Sparta, got some dandy bucks on camera. Can't wait til September17th!


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Wisco94 said:


> Still the #1 buck so far. Got some smaller ones I'll post if I remember.


He'll do...what a beauty!


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have one on cam I call, "Yikes!" but maybe you can have that name! Moses! Here's my best one on cam... I'm hoping for a better pic but doubt I'll ever get one!


----------



## wbldress (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello all...

I have 60 acres of private land to hunt in Vesper. My last chip pull was by far the best, have 4 real nice bucks, 2 of which are tops on the hit list.


----------



## BadgersNBooners (Aug 28, 2016)

I've been running 2 cams since the beginning of July but haven't had anything worth posting yet. I'm not worried though, the best land that I hunt doesn't have bucks move into the area until October.


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

Starting to get excited! Not so much about going out opener but for season to get here! Got some nice pics but B-I-L said both my cameras were ruined from weather and squirrels so I might be headed out without cameras for rest of year which is bitter sweet! I'm addicted to them but looking forward to surprise visits from some unknown studs!


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Beechy09 said:


> New to the forum, I'll be hunting near Sparta, got some dandy bucks on camera. Can't wait til September17th!


good bow shop in Sparta, welcome to AT buddy


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Anybody notice any velvet coming off yet?


----------



## Mr.Bass (Sep 1, 2016)

I had to sign up under a new handle because I couldn't post for some reason.

Anyway, I hunt in Northern Marquette County on a 50 acre farm and also a 15 acre piece down the road from the 50. So far we have high deer numbers and a few nice bucks on cam. I also have my uncle's 110 acre farm near Black River Falls that I mainly hunt rifle season only because of extremely long sight lines. Last year I blew my chance on a monster so I'm looking to redeem myself this year with the bow. I won't be able to bowhunt until the 3rd weekend unfortunately.


----------



## Jonny Public (Jul 31, 2016)

For cutting shooting lanes it all depends on what public land you hunt. For example in the clark county forest you can leave your treestand up all season, but you cannot drill into the tree with steps, accessory hooks, etc. Meanwhile neighboring eau claire county, you need to pull your stand out with you each day but you can use screw in steps as long as they are out when you leave. Most public you can't trim but some places have weird rules


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Getting excited here in North eastern Marathon county. First card pull of the year produced a steady flow of does and fawns. A small basket 7 point and little 4 point frequenting my bow stand. 

I know there are shooters around, just gotta wait for them to show up. 

Good luck boys and girls! Straight shooting!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Seems we have about 4 10 pointers running around the farm...2 for sure shooters, 1 maybe shooter, 1 we'll let go for next year. 

Got a really small bodied and small racked main frame 10 with his left side G2 and G3 split along with his right side G2 split...some pretty good brow tines this year too...which is odd because the genetics around here typically don't have great brows on them.

Also have a great looking 8 that probably would have went 130 if he didn't break off the left side just after his G2. Hopefully nobody shoots him this year...3.5 year old...could be a true brute next year.

Looking forward to this season! I'm pretty much ready to go....we just have 1 stand to move this year.


----------



## nogg (Sep 2, 2006)

First pics I have without velvet


----------



## nogg (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## nogg (Sep 2, 2006)

one from earlier that I hope to see soon


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

Beechy09 said:


> New to the forum, I'll be hunting near Sparta, got some dandy bucks on camera. Can't wait til September17th!


I also hunt near Sparta! Nice area!


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

According to the 2016 Deer Hunting Regulations:

It is illegal to: 

• damage trees. Cutting shooting lanes and use of screw-in tree-stands or steps are 
considered damaging and are illegal on public lands;

• build or use a ground blind or any elevated device unless it does not damage the tree 
and is completely removed from the property each day at the close of hunting hours;


----------



## nogg (Sep 2, 2006)

The weather looks decent for the opener high 70,low 52.The bugs tho...gonna have to bring the thermacell


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

getting closer by the minute!


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

kiaelite said:


> getting closer by the minute!


Sure is . Gotta smoke up my hunting cloth's tomorrow . :smile:


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

Man I am jealous of those temp stamps on those pictures. It hasn't gotten below 65 here at night since spring.


----------



## Fendrick (Jun 3, 2013)

Sucks that I can't hunt this weekend, on call. But my wife is jumping at the chance to get out there


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Leaving Thurs for 10 days in Colorado. Good luck boys.


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

I'm still classified as a non resident so I probably won't get out this weekend! Hopefully I can get to the dmv so I can get my license!


----------



## _xp (Feb 20, 2006)

Here is a Pic of my 2016 Sawyer County Bear. Hopefully I will have a nice buck picture later in the Season.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

Congratulations ^^^


----------



## MuskyMaestro (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice bear! Big head on that boy!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey all!

Wanted to wish everyone a safe and successful seaon! Let's keep this post loaded with pics, vids, and stories of this year's hunt.

Good luck, and shoot straight guys and gals!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Wanted to wish everyone a safe and successful seaon! Let's keep this post loaded with pics, vids, and stories of this year's hunt.
> 
> ...


Like he said, good luck to everyone keep us updated


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Season lasted 2 hours and 10 minutes!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow, congrats bones! What's the story?


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Congrats bones


----------



## plankspanker (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm in Caledonia WI, and hunt the family 50 acres near Florence WI. Hope to have something of interest on trail cams to post soon. GO PACK!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice deer Bones! Congrats!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Perfect Harvest said:


> Wow, congrats bones! What's the story?


Bright clear morning. Wind was decent, not perfect. Saw a deer in the moonlight at 0530. Legal shooting time was 0607. At 0810 I see behind me (down wind) a little fork horn sticking his "antlers" in a crab apple tree. A few minutes later I realize there is another, bigger buck behind him just standing there. They are under 20 yards but no shot. Eventually the little guy moves and the bigger buck moves away from me to another tree 25 yards away from me. Then the little one circles and gets in front of him and faces off with him. The 8 steps forward giving me a perfect broadside shot at 27ish. They tickle antlers and I ask myself if I'm really gonna shoot this buck, on opening morning? I guess I decided yes because, "Swish" the bow says and the arrow is in his shoulder! He plows through the junk and honestly 10 seconds later there is silence. I know he's dead but of course have doubts. I wait 35 minutes, only telling my wife, no AT curse for this guy! I check the shot sight and find a little blood, not enough I think. 15' I find the arrow. It looks like it only went in like 6"! The Carni-Four is closed up and I start to feel sick! I see where he plowed towards the creek and see no blood on the other side. I jump across and turn left and there he lays, 15 yards away! Nice frothy blood gushing from the entry side. Later I see that the Grim Reaper smashed the offside shoulder! He was dead in 10 seconds and 30 yards!


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

One thing though, normally I take my deer to a certain gas station/convenience store to register. Today, knowing that wasn't happening I nearly forgot to register him! I was actually at the processor when I realized I hadn't! I dialed up the DNR number and that was a total pita! I don't mind the electronic stuff but I was in a hurry and that was not happening. One part was kinda funny though. It asked me to hit 1 if I shot it with a gun or 2 if I shot it with a cross bow or 3 if it was with archery. Apparently the DNR doesn't consider a cross bow archery!


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

Bones816 said:


> Season lasted 2 hours and 10 minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet buck, Bones. Congrats.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Congratulations on the buck!!! I didn't see anything but a bazillion mosquitoes. The public land I hunt is so overgrown that getting to the woods is MISERABLE!!! I will be back out in two weeks though.


> Apparently the DNR doesn't consider a cross bow archery!


 Because it isn't.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

good dear Bones816

how did you go about tagging the deer. WI's new tags are so handy for tagging(sarcasm). Just wondering because I don't know how well my zip lock bag and zip tie will work.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

challenger said:


> congratulations on the buck!!! I didn't see anything but a bazillion mosquitoes. The public land i hunt is so overgrown that getting to the woods is miserable!!! I will be back out in two weeks though. Because it isn't.


bam!


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

pinwheeled said:


> good dear Bones816
> 
> how did you go about tagging the deer. WI's new tags are so handy for tagging(sarcasm). Just wondering because I don't know how well my zip lock bag and zip tie will work.


Instead of the zip lock bag try laminating the tag by covering it with packaging tape. That way it's water proof and you can put it in your wallet


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

Didn't really plan on hunting last night. Got to our marquette county property about 3pm to check trail cameras and my 7 year old wanted to hunt so we did. Glad we had a Thermacell. Ended up being the best night bowhunting I've had in years. Had 30+ deer sightings including a couple shooter bucks sitting on the ground with an antsy boy. Took this pig doe at 41 yards.










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

pinwheeled said:


> good dear Bones816
> 
> how did you go about tagging the deer. WI's new tags are so handy for tagging(sarcasm). Just wondering because I don't know how well my zip lock bag and zip tie will work.


Well I didn't think I had to actually put the tag on the deer unless I left the deer for some reason. I had the tag in a baggie with a pen. I forgot to register him until I was at the processor! I called instead of doing it on line and it was not as easy. I wrote the confirmation number on the tag and put it in my wallet. IDK!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Bones816 said:


> Well I didn't think I had to actually put the tag on the deer unless I left the deer for some reason. I had the tag in a baggie with a pen. I forgot to register him until I was at the processor! I called instead of doing it on line and it was not as easy. I wrote the confirmation number on the tag and put it in my wallet. IDK!


You do not need to attach the paper tag to the animal unless you plan on leaving the it for any amount of time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Warm one in the tree today. Cam has been picking up a pile of dry does along with does with fawns. Few small bucks. I'm down to about 10 lbs of venison burger so bring it on! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Congratulations on the buck!!! I didn't see anything but a bazillion mosquitoes. The public land I hunt is so overgrown that getting to the woods is MISERABLE!!! I will be back out in two weeks though.


 Because it isn't.[/QUOTE]

Totally agree. Me and three other hunters were just talking about this the other night. And the one that shoots crossbow agrees too.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

imthenewking said:


> Didn't really plan on hunting last night. Got to our marquette county property about 3pm to check trail cameras and my 7 year old wanted to hunt so we did. Glad we had a Thermacell. Ended up being the best night bowhunting I've had in years. Had 30+ deer sightings including a couple shooter bucks sitting on the ground with an antsy boy. Took this pig doe at 41 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Good on you and the boy.
I'm in Marquette County also and can't wait to thwack a deer.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dylbilly said:


> Instead of the zip lock bag try laminating the tag by covering it with packaging tape. That way it's water proof and you can put it in your wallet


But can you write your confirmation number on it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoeman79 (Aug 26, 2013)

Bones816 said:


> But can you write your confirmation number on it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sharpie marker will hold up. Just have to let it dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

My old man got a pretty big doe on Saturday with his crossbow. I know party foul since it isn't a vertical but he just cant shoot one anymore.


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice buck Bones and nice shot. 

That is a very large doe imthenewking! 

Nice work gentlemen!


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

maxx98 said:


> My old man got a pretty big doe on Saturday with his crossbow. I know party foul since it isn't a vertical but he just cant shoot one anymore.


Unable to physically shoot a verticle, totally cool. Congratulations to your dad!


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Snoeman79 said:


> Sharpie marker will hold up. Just have to let it dry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

I need help guys. Ok normally I take my vacation starting Halloween weekend and hunt 10 days straight sitting dark to dark. This year I have scheduled leaving after work on the 28th and coming home the 8th of November. However this year I'm wondering if I should change it up s bit in hopes of going a little later that I'll have the bigger bucks moving more. I'm thinking of leaving the 2nd after working and hunting the 3rd-13th. I'm hunting south west Wisconsin if that helps. I have been successful every year since starting this rut vacation and it always seems that there's good movement Halloween weekend but it really starts cranking the 5th on. What are your thoughts


----------



## nogg (Sep 2, 2006)

Who has experienced hunting a property that was recently logged.How recent you ask?They finished up the Friday before opener.I hunted Saturday pm and had a yearling and fawn come through.The woods are ugly as hell.Im mainly concerned with the shooter bucks I was getting pics of.My feeling is that as the dust clears they are gonna be right back to business as usual.What are some of your experiences with property logged that recently?Private property btw


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Halloween is a great day to hunt but... I would wait to start my vacation. I had the 4th, 7th and 11th but cancelled them since I shot my buck already. If I had 10 days straight , I'd have to include the 11th!


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Bones816 said:


> Halloween is a great day to hunt but... I would wait to start my vacation. I had the 4th, 7th and 11th but cancelled them since I shot my buck already. If I had 10 days straight , I'd have to include the 11th!


I'll still Halloween weekend but I think I'm leaning towards the 3rd-13th this year


----------



## nogg (Sep 2, 2006)

Dylbilly said:


> I need help guys. Ok normally I take my vacation starting Halloween weekend and hunt 10 days straight sitting dark to dark. This year I have scheduled leaving after work on the 28th and coming home the 8th of November. However this year I'm wondering if I should change it up s bit in hopes of going a little later that I'll have the bigger bucks moving more. I'm thinking of leaving the 2nd after working and hunting the 3rd-13th. I'm hunting south west Wisconsin if that helps. I have been successful every year since starting this rut vacation and it always seems that there's good movement Halloween weekend but it really starts cranking the 5th on. What are your thoughts


Always a tough call,daylight activity for older bucks seem to pick up on Halloween or a couple days earlier.The most bucks seen in a day have seemed to be around the sixth for me,and last year I seen one the best bucks ever the morning before the gun opener.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

It's damned if you do damned if you don't lol I'm debating on just taking all of November off


----------



## Dinger9 (Dec 31, 2007)

nogg said:


> Who has experienced hunting a property that was recently logged.How recent you ask?They finished up the Friday before opener.I hunted Saturday pm and had a yearling and fawn come through.The woods are ugly as hell.Im mainly concerned with the shooter bucks I was getting pics of.My feeling is that as the dust clears they are gonna be right back to business as usual.What are some of your experiences with property logged that recently?Private property btw


Last year my father in law had his property logged. They didn't finish pulling lumber until about a week before the opener. Bucks were still in their "normal" patterns for the property as we had noticed in the past. Had two big guys we passed the year before that hung around and one was shot on the neighbors property and the other one used his secret hiding spot all season. A 125" buck was shot during gun season on his property. Deer didn't seem to mind one bit from what we noticed. Best of luck!


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dylbilly said:


> I'll still Halloween weekend but I think I'm leaning towards the 3rd-13th this year


Absolutely! Now that I'm done bow hunting for a buck I'm taking the whole gun season, haven't done that in years!


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

That's a tough one for me on the vacation days. I've only been bow hunting for a decade. While I have seen more big bucks in the first two weeks of November, so many of them are hot on a doe and there is nothing that can be done to get a shot. Although I've seen less big ones, I think the bucks are more "killable" the last week of October when they are usually seeking. Just my opinion based on limited experience.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Bones816 said:


> Absolutely! Now that I'm done bow hunting for a buck I'm taking the whole gun season, haven't done that in years!


I know this is Archerytalk but I for one love the tradition of opening morning of gun season. Ill also be off that whole week I love it almost as much as bowhunting the rut.


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

dylbilly said:


> i know this is archerytalk but i for one love the tradition of opening morning of gun season. Ill also be off that whole week i love it almost as much as bowhunting the rut.


x2!


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

Challenger said:


> Unable to physically shoot a verticle, totally cool. Congratulations to your dad!


This.


----------



## OutThere (Feb 2, 2011)

When do others normally see bucks breaking away from bachelor groups? 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

I notice they start to break up about now. They still tolerate each other but seems like they start to spread out and find their fall ranges towards late September. 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarv (Aug 3, 2015)

About now is usually when I start noticing them breaking up. Start seeing a few new bucks showing up on trail cams. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dylbilly said:


> I know this is Archerytalk but I for one love the tradition of opening morning of gun season. Ill also be off that whole week I love it almost as much as bowhunting the rut.


No argument here. I love sitting in my enclosed stand all week watching deer and hoping for a big one to step in to one of my lanes! POW!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Lol wow. I would imagine it can get boring sitting there. Doesnt seen a lot of life is there if no deer come by. I guess thats how u get the big boys tho


----------



## Flivver90 (Feb 9, 2014)

WhacknstackWI said:


> You do not need to attach the paper tag to the animal unless you plan on leaving the it for any amount of time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Totally incorrect. You are required to attach your tag to the carcass.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WI Outdoorsman (Feb 9, 2014)

Flivver90 said:


> Totally incorrect. You are required to attach your tag to the carcass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read line 2. Only if the hunter leaves the deer must you attach the tag to it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flivver90 (Feb 9, 2014)

WI Outdoorsman said:


> Read line 2. Only if the hunter leaves the deer must you attach the tag to it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Yep. I agree with what it says. However, I'd never want to have this argument with DNR officer. Attaching it to the animal is the safest route.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

I love the backtag removal. I still dont understand why paper......if we're gonna go electronic. Stick to it. If they want us to still tag. Keep the old tag style. More sturdy and safe from a wash out or damage from fold


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Flivver90 said:


> Totally incorrect. You are required to attach your tag to the carcass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












No actually, I'm not. Try reading the What's New in 2016 Section of the 2016 Wisconsin Deer Hunting Regulations. Page 4......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Flivver90 said:


> Yep. I agree with what it says. However, I'd never want to have this argument with DNR officer. Attaching it to the animal is the safest route.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This is why you immediately write the confirmation number on the paper tag. This information is also found on page 4.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flivver90 (Feb 9, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing! 
I stand corrected! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Flivver90 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for sharing!
> I stand corrected!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No problem! I always make sure I read and understand the regs thoroughly before I step foot in the woods with my bow, shotgun, or rifle. Especially here in WI, where the regs change every year!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Was visited by this little 6 point last night. He hung around for a bit feeding on dropped acorns. Completely ignored the apple tree. Hope to see his "older brother" this evening. Lol. 

Good luck! Stay safe! Shoot straight!


----------



## brando75 (Sep 19, 2010)

In for updates


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Went out for 1st time Sunday morning in the rain. Had a nice big solo doe come by about 8am and killed her. 1.5 hours in the woods doe down! I was pretty excited as I was all out of steaks.


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

^ good work! Cool pic


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

I am lucky enough to be able to take the last couple weeks of oct and the first couple weeks of Nov off. Pretty much have it covered then.


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, I did a dumb this weekend. Walking in to my stand I look ahead and see what looked like a nice buck, snuck up close enough to get a shot but he knew something was up but just wasn't sure exactly what. Wasn't able to range him and just grazed the back of his front leg. Shot him for 35 and he was 45. Spent the next day making sure he wasn't dead. Looking through my trail camera pictures I see it was a deer I had wanted to give a pass. So not only did I shoot a deer I didn't want to, I used up my weekend looking for him and probably chased every other deer out for awhile in the process. Came out from looking for him 22 hours after the shot and there the thing is out in a field eating.... he saw me and took off hopped the fence into the neighbors woods. I walked over, saw there was some blood (i'm assuming the running caused his leg to open up a little) called the neighbors they said knock yourself out so I trailed him another half mile on virtually no blood and ran out of a trail. With the terrain he was covering I'm hoping it was nothing more than a grazing shot and he makes it until next year.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Guys, I could just puke.....

Sat this evening in the light rain. (Always one of my favorite sits)

Had a mature doe cross in front of me at about 20 yards. She stood perfectly broadside for what seemed to be 10 minutes lol. But her front/forward leg was back a bit, covering her vitals. I waited for her to make the move. 

As she started to walk through, and move that front leg forward, I drew my bow. I had to stop her by mouth, she stopped, I put the pin in what I thought was the sweet spot, and squeezed the release. 

She was perfectly still, slightly quartered to me. When the arrow hit, it was incredibly loud. She hit the ground almost instantly, got up and tried to run off. Seemed she was having trouble all the while I could see her. Looked like a good shot. 

Waited an hour, got down, approached the spot of impact and found the arrow. No blood, no hair......just mud. I searched the point of impact some more and found a scattered array of bone fragments (picture attached)

We followed her tracks about 70 yards, no blood, no hair, nothing.

I realized then, that I was wearing a bulky jacket, that I've never worn before, because of the rain and colder temps. I shot a few arrows at my block target with my jacket on when I returned home. The tailwhip was unbelievable. The string was hitting my big ***** jacket!

I know it's my fault for not practicing with ALL of my gear, I just assumed. That's all on me. I'm just so sick about it. What do you guys think? Leg shot? Shoulder? Brisket?

Does this deer live? Even with a (I'm sure) shattered front leg, blown out brisket/shoulder?

The arrow wasn't deflected, or thrown out of the body. It passed through something. The angle in which it was in the ground is consistent with a pass through from that stand. Also as you can see by the fragments.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, I have had the bulky jacket issue with both the chest and the arm I hold my bow with. I even returned a "poofy" jacket to because of it. Luckily it never burned me in the field. Those bone fragments are crazy, no idea. :-(


----------



## travislsullivan (Jul 6, 2015)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Guys, I could just puke.....
> 
> Sat this evening in the light rain. (Always one of my favorite sits)
> 
> ...



Wisconsinite now stuck in VA
Not sure about your particular deer but i hit a small buck in the brisket last year at 5yds and shot too low and blew out the bottom of his chest. Good Blood for 300 yds then threw clots and a few bone fragments. I jumped him the next morning and he bolted just fine, Im sure he was sore though. I did the same thing 4 years ago on a doe. the string hit my jacket and it sent the arrow just under her tail at 30 yds, 2-3 ft off my mark. She jumped and kept eating and came in closer and I was conscious of my sleeve and nailed her with the next shot. Now I take one of my OD green Army issued socks and cut the foot off and wear that over my bow arm now. Haven't had an issue since.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Shot 15 arrows with my jacket, 15 without. I'm confident that the jacket had something to do with it. 

Will be purchasing a new one.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Just subscribed. Managed to get out for two sits so far this year. Me and my wife just bought are first house ,and were still unpacking stuff. Any how I'm hunting dodge county public land. My first sit was last Friday afternoon. Set up near wear I arrowed a buck and lost it last yr. Ended up seeing a 4 pointer that stopped 18 yards in front of me. I gave him the pass. 
I took a buddy from work out yesterday mourning. Hes been struggling over the last few yrs with even seeing a deer seeing he's pretty new to hunting. We sat to mid mourning then decided with the wind blowing so hard to get down and go look for then. Ended up finding yearling fawn that seemed confused buy us but not enough to stop stuffing it's face.we stayed back at 55 yards watched it for a while and moved on.


----------



## OutThere (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone sitting in the rain today?

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Nope. Windy too. Better in the morning here, so I'll be out in the morning.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Ill be out tonight for the first sit of the year. Nice cool weather and the rain it suppose to stop around 2 so hopefully Ill have good movement.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Ron Wolf (Mar 23, 2015)

This weekend looks to be shaping up to be a good one....just in time for the youth hunt.:wink:


----------



## Esteban9770 (Feb 10, 2007)

We can shoot a buck with the bow this weekend can't we? I'm asking cuz of the youth hunt.


----------



## G5baby (Jan 9, 2009)

^^^^i want to know this as well. I couldn't find anything in the regs saying archery hunters can't...


----------



## Esteban9770 (Feb 10, 2007)

I couldn't find anything either.


----------



## Fendrick (Jun 3, 2013)

I thought the youth hunt was either sex. The only weekends we can't stoop bucks with the bow was the antlerless weekends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G5baby (Jan 9, 2009)

Fendrick said:


> I thought the youth hunt was either sex. The only weekends we can't stoop bucks with the bow was the antlerless weekends
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can't shoot a doe in Sawyer county. All I know is that bucks can't be shot during the statewide doe season in December


----------



## Improved700 (Sep 12, 2012)

Esteban9770 said:


> We can shoot a buck with the bow this weekend can't we? I'm asking cuz of the youth hunt.


Yes you can.
Just remember you need to be wearing blaze orange or pink this weekend


----------



## G5baby (Jan 9, 2009)

Fendrick said:


> I thought the youth hunt was either sex. The only weekends we can't stoop bucks with the bow was the antlerless weekends
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can't shoot a doe in Sawyer county. All I know is that bucks can't be shot during the statewide doe season in December


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Tagged! I have been limited on time lately but now have time to sit starting this weekend! I am hoping with these colder temps rolling in that it might be good! Good luck everyone!


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone going out tomorrow?


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

Yep. I'll be out in Marquette County. Few buddies of mine shot some nice bucks this past week so hopefully this cold snap will have them fairly active.


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Green Bay, hunt 80 in Denmark and 40 Sturgeon Bay, 80 Algoma. No trail cam


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

One of my favorite views! Good luck all!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Super windy tonight up in the tree. Having second thoughts at the moment. But the temps are just about right!


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

I've got from the 28th to the 13th off to tree perch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

Nicely done Challenger. Good luck.


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

Windy tonight but starting to settle down a little! Perfect temp now just need to deer to show up!


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

Actually been seeing deer mid day out the back door the last few days. I know alot of guys make fun of lunar tables but I saw 20 some some turkeys feeding and 3 deer at 2:30 today according to my little guide the major was 2:45. Funny how I see no midday deer then all of a sudden I'll see a few and check my book and sure enough its around a solunar time.


----------



## MuskyMaestro (Feb 18, 2015)

Is anybody hunting in crawford county?


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

MuskyMaestro said:


> Is anybody hunting in crawford county?


I hunt Crawford county


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

I was out at my grandmas farm in Kenosha tonight, pretty slow night only had two does. Next cold front I'm going to make sure I'm at my lease in Crawford


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

Dylbilly said:


> I hunt Crawford county


Same here but won't be out for another week or two.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Dylbilly said:


> I was out at my grandmas farm in Kenosha tonight, pretty slow night only had two does. Next cold front I'm going to make sure I'm at my lease in Crawford


Deer were up and moving last week when we had that front come through . I had a couple mature bucks stroll past my cams between 630-830am last Thursday morning. Will be in Crawford tomorrow cutting enough fire wood to keep my uncles off the ridge for the next month and a half . All the crops are done on our farm so I'm hoping to cut at least a dozen truck loads of wood tomorrow. That way the aren't out there when the action starts to heat up.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

lee31 said:


> Deer were up and moving last week when we had that front come through . I had a couple mature bucks stroll past my cams between 630-830am last Thursday morning. Will be in Crawford tomorrow cutting enough fire wood to keep my uncles off the ridge for the next month and a half . All the crops are done on our farm so I'm hoping to cut at least a dozen truck loads of wood tomorrow. That way the aren't out there when the action starts to heat up.


ive heard of a couple nice ones getting shot with this cold front I just wish I wasn't so busy and work and could've gotten out there.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dylbilly said:


> ive heard of a couple nice ones getting shot with this cold front I just wish I wasn't so busy and work and could've gotten out there.


Helped my good friend track and recover a nice buck last night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

18 1/2" inside. 24" neck at base of skull. Lots of fat on him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhntin (Apr 30, 2012)

Nicely done! Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Bones816 said:


> 18 1/2" inside. 24" neck at base of skull. Lots of fat on him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lot of reports of deer having more fat then usual on them this year, their getting ready for a harsh winter according to the farmers almanac. I decided to shoot a doe Saturday night and noticed more fat then usual.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

OK Guys, I've been working a ton of overtime and haven't been keeping up at all; neither in this thread nor otherwise.
So I went out to the woods yesterday for the first time on a mandatory (long story) squirrel hunt with a .22 and my nine-year-old son. (Got three; but I'm rusty on the shooting part and should have had a limit.)

I was simply shocked at the lack of mast to be found. Specifically acorns, but also a complete lack of hickory nuts. Virtually *nothing *either on the ground or in the trees anywhere on the twenty acres or so we covered.

What are you guys seeing?

Poor nut crop this year?
Early drop and mostly scarfed up already?
Or something else?

Maybe it's just a very local thing, but I've NEVER hunted similar mature hardwoods and found less mast on the forest floor in forty-plus years!


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

KRONIIK said:


> OK Guys, I've been working a ton of overtime and haven't been keeping up at all; neither in this thread nor otherwise.
> So I went out to the woods yesterday for the first time on a mandatory (long story) squirrel hunt with a .22 and my nine-year-old son. (Got three; but I'm rusty on the shooting part and should have had a limit.)
> 
> I was simply shocked at the lack of mast to be found. Specifically acorns, but also a complete lack of hickory nuts. Virtually *nothing *either on the ground or in the trees anywhere on the twenty acres or so we covered.
> ...


I am seeing the same thing in the west central part of the state


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

KRONIIK said:


> OK Guys, I've been working a ton of overtime and haven't been keeping up at all; neither in this thread nor otherwise.
> So I went out to the woods yesterday for the first time on a mandatory (long story) squirrel hunt with a .22 and my nine-year-old son. (Got three; but I'm rusty on the shooting part and should have had a limit.)
> 
> I was simply shocked at the lack of mast to be found. Specifically acorns, but also a complete lack of hickory nuts. Virtually *nothing *either on the ground or in the trees anywhere on the twenty acres or so we covered.
> ...


I think a lot of the area lost it's crop, this spring Wollersheim's vineyard was lost to a hard frost and I believe it took out the acorn crop as well.


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

No acorns or apples in Kenosha where I hunt. Dry summer did it I think.


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

Yesterday morning I saw what is potentially the biggest deer I've ever seen on the hoof. He was on his feet and moving at about 6:45 a.m. I watched him walk across a bean field towards the road from my driveway. When he got close the the road I drove towards him and was able to stop him about 50 yards from my truck. All I can say is wow. I hope he stumbles in front of one of my trail cameras in the next couple of weeks! I've had a crazy busy fall and haven't even had a sit yet. That got me pretty pumped. I'm off to La Crosse County this weekend to hunt a friends farm. Never hunted that part of the state before so I am looking forward to it. Good luck to everyone and be safe!


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Miserable acorn crop in Oconto County as well. Very few and fell early.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Dylbilly said:


> I hunt Crawford county


There was a stud shot there last weekend.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

PY Bucks said:


> There was a stud shot there last weekend.


The neighbors shot my number one hit lister last weekend. Probably around 170 plus 12 point .


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

I hunted for the first time Saturday night near Baldwin and had a fun sit. I had 2 does and a fawn come in downwind and bust me. Hour later I had a small 8 point come in and hang around for about 20 minutes. He was already busted off on 1 side.

A mature doe and fawn were coming in right before dark and they small 8 point went right after the mature doe chasing her around the field. She wanted nothing to do with him....


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

lee31 said:


> View attachment 4923601
> 
> 
> The neighbors shot my number one hit lister last weekend. Probably around 170 plus 12 point .


Where was this taken? I have a very similar buck on camera in SW wisconsin!


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

bucksdown4ever said:


> Where was this taken? I have a very similar buck on camera in SW wisconsin!


Crawford


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

That's gotta suck! My nieghbors has shot the buck I watched all summer the past two years! My buck is north of R. Center this year  Best of luck finding a new one to hunt!


----------



## swam4au (Oct 18, 2013)

Got back in the tree this morning for the first time in 2 weeks after losing a small buck on public land, very little blood and the trail ended in 50 yards, went back out the next morning to fan out but no dice. Anyways, my stand is better in the evenings, but I don't get those but once every 4-6 weeks, so I went out this morning and around 9am all I heard was shots VERY close. Some jackhole parked behind me on the side of the highway, walked in my 50yard wide tract of woods(between a tall grass clearing and a marsh and started popping off at anything that moved. I saw but 2 squirrels the entire sit and the moron fired at least 50 shots in an hour, so either they are a terrible shot or it was some fool shooting anything and everything. Never saw the shooter, but couldn't have been more than 75yards away. I hate hunting public land!


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

bucksdown4ever said:


> That's gotta suck! My nieghbors has shot the buck I watched all summer the past two years! My buck is north of R. Center this year  Best of luck finding a new one to hunt!


Yeah sucks a little bit . I had a 192 inch buck I chased for three years get shot by some different neighbors last year. But there is a couple other solid bucks on my farm so I'll just have to see what happens.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

lee31 said:


> View attachment 4923601
> 
> 
> The neighbors shot my number one hit lister last weekend. Probably around 170 plus 12 point .


It was bigger then 170.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

PY Bucks said:


> It was bigger then 170.


I said 170 plus. Probably woulda have grossed around 175. But two of his times were broke. So I'm thinking I'm pretty close .


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm just saying the buck I'm talking about was bigger then that by quite a bit.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

PY Bucks said:


> I'm just saying the buck I'm talking about was bigger then that by quite a bit.


Oh I was wondering that after I posted. The one your talking about was shot in Crawford ? I know a lot of people in Crawford as I grew up there. I haven't heard anything about a giant being shot last weekend.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

swam4au said:


> Got back in the tree this morning for the first time in 2 weeks after losing a small buck on public land, very little blood and the trail ended in 50 yards, went back out the next morning to fan out but no dice. Anyways, my stand is better in the evenings, but I don't get those but once every 4-6 weeks, so I went out this morning and around 9am all I heard was shots VERY close. Some jackhole parked behind me on the side of the highway, walked in my 50yard wide tract of woods(between a tall grass clearing and a marsh and started popping off at anything that moved. I saw but 2 squirrels the entire sit and the moron fired at least 50 shots in an hour, so either they are a terrible shot or it was some fool shooting anything and everything. Never saw the shooter, but couldn't have been more than 75yards away. I hate hunting public land!


 Sounds like hunter harassment to me, even though the shooter was (probably) another hunter instead of the usual anti. 

Ten to one he was trying to get you to leave "his" spot.
Go to the same place same day next week and park in the same spot. If it happens again, get his license plate # and photo/audio evidence and nail his sorry butt with a warden call.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

lee31 said:


> Oh I was wondering that after I posted. The one your talking about was shot in Crawford ? I know a lot of people in Crawford as I grew up there. I haven't heard anything about a giant being shot last weekend.


Someone on the Wisconsin Rut Report Facebook page posted a 192 inch deer shot in SW Wisconsin I wonder if that's the one. It didn't say a county it just said SW Wisconsin


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Dylbilly said:


> Someone on the Wisconsin Rut Report Facebook page posted a 192 inch deer shot in SW Wisconsin I wonder if that's the one. It didn't say a county it just said SW Wisconsin


Post a pic.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

PY Bucks said:


> Post a pic.


Here you go . Crawford county 201 inch monster buck . Shot last Friday


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Deer are going crazy over the abundance of acorns around my land. Good drop this year, possibly one of the best I've seen. Deer are walking right past corn, and apple trees to get to the oaks.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

lee31 said:


> Here you go . Crawford county 201 inch monster buck . Shot last Friday
> View attachment 4926865


Yes that is it.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

lee31 said:


> Here you go . Crawford county 201 inch monster buck . Shot last Friday
> View attachment 4926865


Any word on what area of Crawford?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Good lord, I'm in the wrong area

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Dylbilly said:


> Any word on what area of Crawford?


Not sure . But there was also a 170 class buck taken by a youth hunter last weekend. I also know of another potential 200 inch buck walking around Crawford. I have seen the trail cam pics. Should be some monsters hitting the dirt this fall.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

lee31 said:


> Not sure . But there was also a 170 class buck taken by a youth hunter last weekend. I also know of another potential 200 inch buck walking around Crawford. I have seen the trail cam pics. Should be some monsters hitting the dirt this fall.


Hopefully we can contribute


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Dylbilly said:


> Hopefully we can contribute


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Pretty slow in Sawyer county. Trying some new land.. keep bumping deer in the oak Grove. And trail cams on my other properties show more Wolf's then deer. Not to mention the grouse hunter who had to inform me of the buck beds on this public land I hunt . No wonder why I haven't seen anything 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Dylbilly said:


> Any word on what area of Crawford?


Soldiers grove/ Gays mills is what I heard.


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

headed to the woods now! #coldfront


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Saw several does and a bunch of turkeys out feeding on the way home from work. 
Wish I were in a tree tonight!


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

They were moving tonight, I love these October cold fronts. Ended up passing a 10 pointer tonight who will be a superstar next year.


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

I hunt in Brown Cty. Lots of movement. Saw several does/fawns, no bucks. Awesome afternoon to hunt with the cooler temps.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

ended up only seeing does myself. Was going to take one for some meat in the freezer, but the shot never presented itself. maybe next week!


----------



## deadeye762 (Jun 2, 2011)

last night I hunted from 3:30 to end time...

The cold temps had them moving early for me. Seen 6 does, nothing without their fawns. Little 4 pointer, decent 6 pointer, but nothing big enough to shoot. Nothing chasing, just slowly browsing and walking around.

Still was nice to get out and have action before the last 10 mins of shooting light.


----------



## Lothbrok (Oct 15, 2015)

Last night hunted 3pm to close in Northern Green Co. overlooking bean field. Great weather!!! Had a bunch of turkeys early pass single file. Later a fawn with 2 does. Then last at light a small basket 6pt walked under my stand less than 10 yards out. Fun to watch & everything I saw was still feeding on dropped acorns along oak treeline edge of field. Hopefully Mr. big will pass by in the morning...

Good luck this weekend!


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Saw two very nice bucks that crossed the backroads in front of my truck on the way in to work this morning around 5:30, a couple miles apart.
They look necked-up pretty well, and sleek and heavy.
Definitely moving with a purpose.

Got me pumped!


----------



## qellis123 (Apr 13, 2014)

Lots of does tonight in southern Wood County.... had a nice buck come into the same field after the does ate for a while, but he stayed TOO far out.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Drove by my grandmas farm tonight and their harvesting their corn. This makes my life way easier as far as access. Now I need a good cold front before I make the move to my best stand.


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

up in the woods near Rhinelander. nothing today, but a basket 6 and does yesterday.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Judging by the weather it looks like this up coming Wenesday will be the start of my rut hunting marathon. We have a nice cold front coming in Wednesday night which will be good. I checked the extended forecast and it's suppose to stay cooler from then on out. Two weeks from now things should be rocking pretty good for us. Can't wait.


----------



## NDS (Jun 14, 2012)

Got this buck in southern Adams county 2 weeks ago and shot a big doe at my place in Sauk county Friday night. Lots of camera pics with a lot of night movement over the last few days.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

NDS said:


> Got this buck in southern Adams county 2 weeks ago and shot a big doe at my place in Sauk county Friday night. Lots of camera pics with a lot of night movement over the last few days.
> 
> View attachment 4946681


Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

^
Gorgeous buck; CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Made the drive from Hudson to Milwaukee for my daughters hockey this weekend. Lots of small bucks dead on the side of the road. The young ones are starting to cruise.
Going to start hunting this week!


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

Great buck NDS! Congrats!

I hunted La Crosse County for the first time over the weekend. A friend of mine was nice enough to have me at his recently purchased place. The weather was awful and the deer just weren't moving. We still had a great time and it was awesome catching up with an old friend. Plus, the scenery was great.


----------



## SeriouslyLethal (Oct 28, 2015)

Sat over a clover plot the other night. Big smart doe didn't really like our new blind there. She blew and ran over to the other end before stuffing her face with rye for awhile. We decided to sneak out before we spooked anything else and on our way our we saw a little bit of chasing in the field that we use for entry. Small basket 8 pointer was chasing a doe and some fawns around the field. They circled and ran right past us at one point while we kneeled down and watched. Pretty interesting activity for this time of year. 

Also had video of one of my three year old bucks grunting while in one of my food plots.


----------



## archer2 (Jan 31, 2003)

Dylbilly said:


> Judging by the weather it looks like this up coming Wenesday will be the start of my rut hunting marathon. We have a nice cold front coming in Wednesday night which will be good. I checked the extended forecast and it's suppose to stay cooler from then on out. Two weeks from now things should be rocking pretty good for us. Can't wait.


I hope you are right. I leave for Trempealeau County next Sat 10/29 for 9 days. 
We typically kill our best bucks 11/2-11/6 every year with the exception of last year which was the slowest year we have ever had. 

Keeping an eye on this thread until I leave to see how things are going.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

just like clock work , little guys are running and carrying on like they always do . The big bucks are starting to think about and acting rutty at night . I always consider next week the start of pre-rut (its actually right now) depending on age class . Halloween on is RUT .
Just a coincidence I have a week of vacation starting the 28th - weird huh .... :smile:


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

NDS said:


> Got this buck in southern Adams county 2 weeks ago and shot a big doe at my place in Sauk county Friday night. Lots of camera pics with a lot of night movement over the last few days.
> 
> View attachment 4946681


Job well done, congrats.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

archer2 said:


> I hope you are right. I leave for Trempealeau County next Sat 10/29 for 9 days.
> We typically kill our best bucks 11/2-11/6 every year with the exception of last year which was the slowest year we have ever had.
> 
> Keeping an eye on this thread until I leave to see how things are going.


You should be pretty good. Like you said, I noticed the same thing as far as rut activity last year. I ended up killing my buck November 7th. I seen the three biggest bucks on my property on Halloween weekend just like I do every year. It then seems to die down for 2-4 days then really crank up starting around the 5th. I don't buy into the rut predictions, I just make sure every minute I have free I spend in a tree starting October 24th until around thanksgiving. During the week after work I'll even sneak into a stand that's very easy to get to even if it's only for an hour. You just never know what can happen in the woods during the rut.


----------



## NDS (Jun 14, 2012)

I think with the weather cooling down on Weds into the weekend it should be good. Went out tonight just to scan the fields for my dad as he has off the next two weeks. Nothing other than mosquitoes moved tonight but I didn't expect much other than that with the warm up.


----------



## NDS (Jun 14, 2012)

Dylbilly said:


> It's damned if you do damned if you don't lol I'm debating on just taking all of November off


Prior to this year all my buck have come between Oct 25th and Nov 9th. Seems like here Nov 10th they disappear into the marsh and creek bed and don't come out until Dec if we get a good snow and cold front.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

NDS said:


> Prior to this year all my buck have come between Oct 25th and Nov 9th. Seems like here Nov 10th they disappear into the marsh and creek bed and don't come out until Dec if we get a good snow and cold front.


Hopefully you get it done before the 10th then lol


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

NDS said:


> Prior to this year all my buck have come between Oct 25th and Nov 9th. Seems like here Nov 10th they disappear into the marsh and creek bed and don't come out until Dec if we get a good snow and cold front.


I have not killed a buck before Nov since 95'


----------



## cbrit (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice buck!


----------



## NDS (Jun 14, 2012)

Dylbilly said:


> Hopefully you get it done before the 10th then lol


Hoping I can get my dad setup on one this year since I got mine early this year.


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

Tagged out! He only goes 130" but he is my best to date with a bow.


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

NDS said:


> Got this buck in southern Adams county 2 weeks ago and shot a big doe at my place in Sauk county Friday night. Lots of camera pics with a lot of night movement over the last few days.
> 
> View attachment 4946681


Nice buck ! Curious how far he made it after the shot?
Reason I ask is I had a short window of opportunity one night on a decent 8 pointer, but by the time I was ready to take the shot he ran off with a doe.


----------



## qellis123 (Apr 13, 2014)

Newdiggings said:


> Tagged out! He only goes 130" but he is my best to date with a bow.
> View attachment 4959537


Congratulations!


----------



## Mr.Bass (Sep 1, 2016)

I sat morning and evening on Saturday and didn't see a deer while in the stand. When I arrived in the morning there were a few just away from my parking spot in our hay field. Leaving in the evening there were a few more back in the field. I might pick up a pop up blind for the field because the trees along the edge are too angled for stands. Lack of acorns is bringing them to the fields more imo.

Sunday I sat until about 9am and had a decent young buck walk to the water hole about 70 yards from me. About 15 minutes after that I had a doe and two fawns come up directly behind me. They never presented a shot until they moved off. On the way out I noticed a fresh rub on a small sappling along the field. Marquette County


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Newdiggings said:


> Tagged out! He only goes 130" but he is my best to date with a bow.
> View attachment 4959537


Congratulations what county are you in?


----------



## OutThere (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice deer Newdiggings. You said he "only goes 130" like you're disappointed. Since when has shooting a P&Y buck been something to scoff at? And it's your biggest one yet, nice job! 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Well....i was soo excited to go pull my trail cam after about 2 months of waiting. This spot i missed a huge (to me) buck that came 2 days before i got there (last yr) Was soo excited to check cam. Got to my spot and someone jacked my camera!!!!! Sigh. Didnt think it would happen to me so soon. I figured sooner or later but in my prime location??? Sigh. Made me sick to my stomach that i didnt get to see what stopped by. I dont really care for the camera since i anticipated theft to occur on public land but my pictures!!!! Do people who steal cameras come back and actually hunt that spot you guys think?


----------



## huntovi (Dec 3, 2014)

itr2000 said:


> Well....i was soo excited to go pull my trail cam after about 2 months of waiting. This spot i missed a huge (to me) buck that came 2 days before i got there (last yr) Was soo excited to check cam. Got to my spot and someone jacked my camera!!!!! Sigh. Didnt think it would happen to me so soon. I figured sooner or later but in my prime location??? Sigh. Made me sick to my stomach that i didnt get to see what stopped by. I dont really care for the camera since i anticipated theft to occur on public land but my pictures!!!! Do people who steal cameras come back and actually hunt that spot you guys think?



Happened to me too about a week ago. Really ****ing sad. Don't even care that it got stolen because I got it for a good deal, but just sucks that I don't get to see the pictures.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Took my nephew out last week. It was his first time out with his new crossbow.getting everything together for him to hunt public land with me was a big mess. Hes Dad thought a two person ladder stand would work for pack in and out hunting.This was the night before we went to,and there was a few days of texting back and fourth on what he needed. I get off work late rush home try and find him a hang on stand and stick. Wife finds a muddy outfitter hang on a buy sell trade thing. 80 bucks brand new meet the guy rush home with the thing assembled it. Go to bed at 1230 so I can get up at 330.
The hunt: the pick up went good got all his stuff in car.make it out to the hunting grounds were we waited a few minutes for my buddy who I also been guiding. He shows up in a not so happy mood and wanted to talk about it, but not in front of the kid.he ended up leaving to take care of the issue. So me and my nephew walk in I hang his stand the hole time he's not paying attention to what I'm showing him. Ask him for his safety harness tree strap. He lost it on the way in. My extra was in car so I throw on my hss one tell him to clip in soon as he gets up there. Hes about ten feet up. I hang my stand on a tree right next to him with some low bushes. I'm about 4 to 5 feet of ground ,rigg my lineman belt so I can strap into tree. Ended up seeing one deer before shooting light,and glassed a few way off grazing in a field. He dang near froze to death. He wore one of them snap on camo outfits.the one you wear over normal clothes. Well he decided not to ware clothes under it. It was 34 degrees out. Buy 9:30 he had enough go back to car and his bow is off. I said thought you said your dead on. Made him shoot it multiple times. Always off to right. I shoot off to the right. Off to the archery range were I prayed we didn't run into the anti cross bow members. Thirty minutes later bow is hitting bulleyes. A few days later he shot a doe threw the heart with his Dad ,and other uncle.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

huntovi said:


> Happened to me too about a week ago. Really ****ing sad. Don't even care that it got stolen because I got it for a good deal, but just sucks that I don't get to see the pictures.


Yea thats how i felt


----------



## c_lou (Apr 27, 2005)

Sat last night and had 2 little bucks come out together. Wandered past me and out into the corn. My FIL shot a nice 8 pointer that was hanging out with a smaller 6. My BIL shot a nice 8 pointer and is currently out trailing him. I helped out this morning but had work to do this afternoon. Deer were on the move last night and with the cooler forecast for the weekend, activity should be on the rise.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow , I just went thru a painful story to read . I know I am getting jacked up to start killin , might start this Sat. - if not vacation is only 7 days away but whos counting .


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

dorkbuck33 said:


> Wow , I just went thru a painful story to read . I know I am getting jacked up to start killin , might start this Sat. - if not vacation is only 7 days away but whos counting .


I'm right there with you, I have a much needed vacation starting the 2nd going to the 13th


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

went out tonight for the first time this year with the front coming though. north north west wind I figure it would be a good night and it was ,didn't let the air out of anything but had 14 deer go pass .had 2 lil guys that were chasing that was enjoying to watch .sit back and watch the show is what I like..the older I get the less important it is for me to get a deer.


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

Went out tonight for only the second time this season. First time didn't see anything but squirrels. Checked cams and most bucks by me except a few really young ones are still moving mostly at night. Saw 4 does though and had the biggest one give me a really nice shot opportunity. She didn't even go 40 yards before dropping.


----------



## buckbowhunter1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Headed to Crawford County tomorrow for 10 days from ks. Hope the weather stays cool. Have always had good luck the last week of October there. Some great deer seem to hit the ground that week.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

buckbowhunter1 said:


> Headed to Crawford County tomorrow for 10 days from ks. Hope the weather stays cool. Have always had good luck the last week of October there. Some great deer seem to hit the ground that week.


What area of Crawford are you in


----------



## c_lou (Apr 27, 2005)

Driving to work this morning and out in the middle of a alfalfa field, there stands 2 small bucks head butting each other. Time to start tapping the horns together.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

My friends and I are gonna start killing this weekend , 4 are going this afternoon and I will hunt sat. morning . Out of the five I would almost guarantee some meat hanging . Looks like a good sun. to cut and wrap . Lets do this thing !


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

I saw three small bucks in a soybean field about 7:20 this morning on the way to drop the kid off at school. Just feeding like a summer bachelor group..


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Went out wed night in Fond du Lac county and finally saw my first deer of the season at that spot. Been getting decent deer activity on the cameras, just everything at night. 

My Jackson county spot has been really tough this year with acorns nonexistent its been hard to find what they are feeding on


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

I saw a decent buck checking a scrape line at 7:15 this morning on my way to work. Jefferson County. 

Tomorrow will be my first sit on my 10 acres in Jefferson Cty. I have the most activity on my little pinch point the last two weeks of October. I desperately wanted to hunt it last night or tonight, but a north wind is bad for that stand, so I'm staying patient. Tomorrow morning it supposed to be 34 degrees at 7 a.m. with a very light SSW breeze. I'm giddy with anticipation...


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Brown County --- a bunch of scrape actvity popped up the past week. I sat last night. I saw a bunch of does. They are finally cutting corn in my direct area which will help as well. 
Im looking forward to Halloween weekend, always have lots of action.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

NDS said:


> Got this buck in southern Adams county 2 weeks ago and shot a big doe at my place in Sauk county Friday night. Lots of camera pics with a lot of night movement over the last few days.
> 
> 4946681


Congrats! My family hunts just north of highway 21 on the East side of the county. We have an 8 on cam that may get an arrow.


----------



## berzerk64 (Nov 27, 2013)

This is killing me, itching to move back home even sooner. Some great deer in here.


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Guys out in Crawford Co., please be vigilant for feral swine, including possible sign (rooting, wallowing, rubbing). If you see anything please report it.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Last 2 days in west central part of the state. Still seeing groups of bucks together. Lots of doe and fawn and young buck movement in the evening and morning. The big boys are still moving at night.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Just had a buck under my stand for about 5 minutes at 5 yards this morning already. Couldn't tell much other than antlers and large body (too dark to see much more) good luck everyone!


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Yesterday was pretty dead for me.
Nothing seen from the roads in a couple of hours driving back and forth from work in the morning, and to a from hunting area in the afternoon/evening. 
I think I bumped a bedded buck (?) on a ridgetop while checking out some new public ground.
Found a couple scrapes and rubs nearby; nothing really torn-up though.

And no mast on the ground there either.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

3 doe (as far as I could tell) and 2 bucks (for sure) all before shooting light (06:45 here in good ole Wisco). Once light enough to shoot, nothing! All the deer I saw were alone.


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oe0sHcCAcJc&feature=youtu.be

Cool trail cam video I got in Jefferson County. Sat this morning and tonight. Saw one unidentified deer at about 4:15 tonight. That's it. The calm before the storm...


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Well they were running around everywhere this afternoon.
I saw one little basket rack out cruising just before lunch, and then later on on the way home from a side job, at least three different bucks all either chasing does or trailing with noses on the ground.

BTW, that is a cool video, *El Dude*!
I wonder how badly he spooked himself!


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Ok. Polk County... This is interesting. A neighbor about 3 miles west told me yesterday that he had a shooter buck hot on a doe yesterday. He knows his bucks, it wasn't a fork or a basket rack. Earliest I have seen mature bucks on does was October 25th. 

Fast forward to this afternoon about 4pm and I hear crashing through the woods and low and behold it is a nice mature buck tailing a doe round and round in circles all over the woods. They finally disappear over the ridge but it was like 50+ degrees and it is only October 22nd. What gives?

On a happy note, I shot my first turkey with a bow this afternoon. Pretty cool, 30 yard shot. Didn't think I got it as it ran away over a small bump, but low and behold when I came down out of my stand tonight it was just on the other side dead. Let's see, probably 5 years worth of fall turkey tags and 1 turkey. That is what, about a $200 bird? LOL


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

Congrats on the bird! I've been getting my fall tag for 10+ years and have yet to take one . I get a Patron's license though, so I consider it "free."


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Pumped for the upcoming weeks and weekends. The rut is right around the corner. There have been a couple giants shot this past weekend. Any reports from Crawford county?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Spent 3 days Lincoln county 3 of us had 5 sits each & never seen a deer.


----------



## NDS (Jun 14, 2012)

Bearpawx4 said:


> Nice buck ! Curious how far he made it after the shot?
> Reason I ask is I had a short window of opportunity one night on a decent 8 pointer, but by the time I was ready to take the shot he ran off with a doe.


He only went 30 yards. I shot and the blood started pouring and he stood there for a bit then started to walk and dropped.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone is Sawyer county? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkhunter27 (Mar 28, 2016)

Just checked the cameras and deer were few and far between until a couple days ago, night activity really spiked with the bucks! Washington county. Excited to check my other camera in the hot spot tomorrow


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

Hunted a few times this weekend in Marquette County-- finally got some decent pics of the biggest buck we had last year. He didn't change much from last year, but that's fine--still a dandy.









Saturday night: 5 bucks and 2 does-- I agree with everyone else so far, the bucks were grunting and harassing does like mad. Seemed very early this year. Took video of a 2.5 year old ugly fork horn under me.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Got a surprise on the trail cam , bobcat . I heard there were a few around Dane Co. but never expected to get a daylight picture . Got my vacation starting Fri. and the sign I saw was incredible . No less than 20 scrapes on the way to a stand I checked and put in a camera near Ridgeway . My buddy shot a mid 150's 10 pointer Sat. eve. - its on and it is gonna get better with full rut when im off next week . this week will never end .


----------



## incutrav (Nov 23, 2005)

Hunted Burnett County over the weekend. One of our properties was torn up in the past week with scrapes. Didnt see much other then a small six pt on stand, but a lot of pics on the cam.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

dorkbuck33 said:


> Got a surprise on the trail cam , bobcat . I heard there were a few around Dane Co. but never expected to get a daylight picture . Got my vacation starting Fri. and the sign I saw was incredible . No less than 20 scrapes on the way to a stand I checked and put in a camera near Ridgeway . My buddy shot a mid 150's 10 pointer Sat. eve. - its on and it is gonna get better with full rut when im off next week . this week will never end .


A guy at work showed me trail cam pics of a *big *bobcat near Roxbury a few weeks ago.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Heres that buck my buddy shot , trying to load kitty pic. yet .


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

^
That's a dandy!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Heres my new friend , not very common around here .


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

^

Cool pic. 
You know that those white spots on the back of his ears have a very interesting function?
Just as he's about to pounce on prey he'll swivel them around to the front. The movement catches the attention of the prey and the white spots cause it's eyes to focus to "infinity", (far beyond the cat), momentarily disorienting it to the cat's advantage.
Tigers do the same thing.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Had this guy come to the can but stopped about 60 yards out. Not sure if the wind swirled or he couldn't find the deer he was looking for but he spooked and ran north...

He is the biggest buck we have on camera. Baldwin/Hammond area


----------



## Sammess (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice Buck!


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

Looks like I better start deer hunting!  My son is 7 months old and I have been staying at home with him. Might have to have the grandparents watch him so daddy can get some woods time! Nice bucks guys! It's time!


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

I ended up with 3 sits over the weekend. I skipped Sunday afternoon as it was hot and the wind was wrong from my stand on my 10 acres. I only saw two deer. The turkeys are driving me NUTS! They literally seem to hang out just out of sight, then scratch around for hours. It basically made it sound like something moving towards me for 2 hours that never came. Drove me close to madness Sunday morning. I got one daytime pic Friday night of a cool looking 2.5 year old. I had 2 shooters show up I've never seen before. In my experience on my spot on 10 acres, I've got about the next 10 days give or take to put a good one on the ground. After that, I get zero daytime sightings. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jmarv (Aug 3, 2015)

Heading down to Southern Juneau county next week....I'll be there 11-1 through 11-6. I'm hoping that's enough time to get it done. I've been hunting in Lincoln county and seeing good daylight buck activity...just nothing real big. 
Good Luck to everyone...the next couple weeks will be FUN!!


----------



## TheMorningRise (Jul 22, 2016)

I know almost 70 degrees on Saturday doesn't make me real happy!


----------



## buckbane (Jan 24, 2014)

ride509 said:


> Anyone is Sawyer county?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sawyer county here. Scrapes are just starting to pop up. Little bucks are fooling around, big guys are still moving at night but are headed back to their beds right around shooting light in the mornings.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Five sits so far. Two morning, three evening.
Not* one* deer seen; not even a doe.
Sure thought the coming rain would have them moving this afternoon, but not where I setup.

Nice to know I'm getting all the fruitless sits out of the way early on. Nothing but action from here on out, right?


----------



## G5baby (Jan 9, 2009)

buckbane said:


> Sawyer county here. Scrapes are just starting to pop up. Little bucks are fooling around, big guys are still moving at night but are headed back to their beds right around shooting light in the mornings.


Sawyer county for me too. No mature bucks on camera but a really nice rub was made 20 yards from my stand. He evaded the camera, unfortunately. Found two scrapes on the way to my stand tonight, but didn't see any deer. Been a frustrating year up here.


----------



## Elkhunter27 (Mar 28, 2016)

Saw my first buck of the year tonight a year and a half old. I am a young hunter and haven't shot many deer with the bow(3, two antlered 1 1/2ers) but I let him pass. I'm having mixed feelings right now... heard a lot of deer too after shooting light


----------



## Lawboy Outdoors (Aug 30, 2012)

Saw 5 baldies and 4 bucks tonight chasing. Passed the biggest deer I ever passed tonight in 26yrs and being really picky. Solid 3 1/2 at ten yards. He chased a doe then ate in the food plot for a bit. Hoping for a crack at big daddy in the next few days.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

G5baby said:


> Sawyer county for me too. No mature bucks on camera but a really nice rub was made 20 yards from my stand. He evaded the camera, unfortunately. Found two scrapes on the way to my stand tonight, but didn't see any deer. Been a frustrating year up here.


Same, just check cams while closing the cabin. The shooter I am after is hanging around at night but pretty consistent. It's def his core area. Lots of does, but still no influx of bucks. Every year the bucks are about a week behind everyone else for the rut so I'll be out the week of the 10th this year 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

NDS said:


> He only went 30 yards. I shot and the blood started pouring and he stood there for a bit then started to walk and dropped.


Very nice. Was thinking that was a deadly shot.
Co grants again to you, and all who have a a good successful hunt so far this year.


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

El Duderino said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oe0sHcCAcJc&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Cool trail cam video I got in Jefferson County. Sat this morning and tonight. Saw one unidentified deer at about 4:15 tonight. That's it. The calm before the storm...


LOL That's a very cool video El Duderino !


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

My cameras have blown up with buck activity since Sunday night. 1.5 olds all times of the day. Bigger deer still at night. One decent one during shooting hours Monday morning. I had off but took off to finish up some house repairs before winter. Had I been in stand, I would have likely struggled to let him walk, but there are bigger around. Man I love this time of year! Everything is right on track for Halloween weekend.

Jefferson County.


----------



## buckbane (Jan 24, 2014)

ride509 said:


> Same, just check cams while closing the cabin. The shooter I am after is hanging around at night but pretty consistent. It's def his core area. Lots of does, but still no influx of bucks. Every year the bucks are about a week behind everyone else for the rut so I'll be out the week of the 10th this year
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yep, I took the week of the 7th off, and every other day of the following week.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Last day of work for me , check in the following week with some pics. of dead deer . Its here !!


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm at the office in Walworth County looking out the window at a picked corn field.... Who is out tonight for me?


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

buckbane said:


> Yep, I took the week of the 7th off, and every other day of the following week.


Drove past some hay fields last night , saw about 70+ deer in just one. Acorns must already be gone .


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fendrick (Jun 3, 2013)

Last half hour before dark was fun. Never got sight of the buck but he was chasing her around my stand. It is starting in Manitowoc county


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

Sat from about 3 til dark this evening. Had three does within range. One looked like it was in a normal feeding pattern. The other two were more on edge, didn't get my wind but definitely not normal. I think the one was getting chased by something but never got sight of what.


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Brown Cty. Saw a about a dozen deer. Saw a 2.5 yr old cruising and another 2.5 yr old chasing a few does. I also saw chasing at a distance but looked like a little buck. Exciting night. Does have changed their patterns in past week. Waiting on a mature buck.....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## buckbane (Jan 24, 2014)

ride509 said:


> Drove past some hay fields last night , saw about 70+ deer in just one. Acorns must already be gone .
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Weren't any acorns to speak of at all in my area this year.


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

My boss augered one this evening. Didn't say what farm he was on.. I suspect one in Rock County.










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

A couple new guys showing up on some public land that I hunt. Off to Adams county at 0 dark 30 to hunt some private land for 3 days. Saw 3 different bucks pushing does this evening while driving back to Sun Prairie.


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

Nice bucks! What part of Adam's county you hunting? Buddy has a bunch of land north of Adams! Good luck.


----------



## utprizewire (Dec 23, 2012)

Keep the post up! Good luck everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarv (Aug 3, 2015)

This is always the longest day of work every year....I want out! LOL. I'll be hanging out in random trees for the next 10 days.


----------



## swam4au (Oct 18, 2013)

Rattled in 3 so far this morning, none in bow range but was pretty exciting when 2 squared off and went at it. 1st time I've seen that, sure gets the blood pumping. Washington County


----------



## Wally6886 (Oct 16, 2009)

Has anyone used a decoy to hunt more pressured areas in Wisconsin? I'm hunting Sheboygan county and I've always wanted to try it but I don't have experience with it and I don't know anyone who uses one either. Does anyone have experience good or bad with decoys around the chasing phase???


----------



## G5baby (Jan 9, 2009)

Decoying is hit or miss in my experience. From what I've had happen, does get very cautious when they see a decoy. Often, they will approach, stomp, and snort because they don't like to see a deer not moving. If I were you though, make your decoy a buck decoy.


----------



## gwm (Oct 16, 2008)

jmarv said:


> Heading down to Southern Juneau county next week....I'll be there 11-1 through 11-6. I'm hoping that's enough time to get it done. I've been hunting in Lincoln county and seeing good daylight buck activity...just nothing real big.
> Good Luck to everyone...the next couple weeks will be FUN!!


What area of Juneau County?


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

Went driving around prescott/hudson the other night. I saw a lot of deer including several nice bucks. One brute had already busted off most of his left main beam. I saw another 2 yr old with a busted beam as well. He was harrassing little does all over this cut corn field. I went out again last night and didn't see as many deer, but did see one nice buck.


----------



## jmarv (Aug 3, 2015)

gwm said:


> What area of Juneau County?


Union Center/Hillsboro area


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

bucksdown4ever said:


> Nice bucks! What part of Adam's county you hunting? Buddy has a bunch of land north of Adams! Good luck.


SW Adams county. It's a great piece of property but I don't hunt it too often because of the "off limits" buck list. But I try to take a doe or two each year and hope that if a big boys offers a shot that it's not one that they have pics of.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Today was my last day of work for16 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

My buddy got a bomb in Waupaca County tonight. Watched him work several scrapes before giving him a shot. I'm tha camp scorer and I'm at home but based on what I'm seeing it sniffs 150". I'll be up there next weekend to see if I can find one better. Unless of course I connect this weekend on my 10 acres in Jefferson. I got a pic and video of the biggest deer I've seen on my little corner of the world. And the video is DAYTIME! 8 am yesterday. The picture is the Jefferson Couty deer, not the one my buddy shot.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9tMQdNIXMBc


----------



## wvbowhunter77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Anybody got any crawford county pics be heading that way next week.


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

Anybody see much action tonight from the stand?


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

Saw 4.. 2 bucks in Marquette Co. One was a 2.5 year old.. nose to the ground and just tearing up the woods trying to a find a whiff. It's ramping up.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

^
^ 
Yeah, a little action tonight. My brother and I sat this afternoon on a low oak ridge along a marsh, in trees about 150 yards yards apart on a trail/rub line.
Heavy cover, but we both saw two deer that came in fast, close to giving him a shot. 
Neither one of us got a good look at either of them, but we both *think* it was most likely a buck chasing a doe. 
She apparently got wind of one of us and spooked him off along with her when she bolted back past him (?). Only the smaller one had the flag up as they ran off which kinda supports the buck theory.
Hoping to see it keep ramping up despite the warm weather.


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

wvbowhunter77 said:


> Anybody got any crawford county pics be heading that way next week.


This dude is waiting on you.


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Finally put a doe in the freezer tonight. Now it's time to focus on a buck.


----------



## TheMorningRise (Jul 22, 2016)

This weather blows! Winds and what the blank is going on with these temps? Halloween and the first week of November and its still in the upper 50's!?!?!? Looks like gun season will strike it rich again, just like last year with the first big snow of the year the night before the opener. Unreal - Frustrating - Flat Stinks!


----------



## Rubicon9 (Mar 24, 2013)

This may not be the right thread to pose this question but I'm in Washington cty. And I figure I'll get the best answer from people in my area/environment. I'm seeing bucks behind does here right now especially just after dark. I've wondered what other guys methods are when it comes to this. First of all do you guys use doe urine to draw in deer? If so when? Is it too early to start using doe urine? I've always been afraid it'll spook a live doe from coming near my stand. Thanks for your input!


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

jmarv said:


> Union Center/Hillsboro area


I live in hillsboro!


----------



## dassoj15 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey all, don't post much. I hunt green lake county. Odd things have been happening but saw nice deer on the cams three weeks ago and I didn't hint last weekend. Yesterday I went in the AM and didn't see a thing with Little cam activity and the shooter bucks have moved somewhere else. 

Hunting this morning and man it's warm. I'm interested to see if the lack of wind and after some rain the deer might be up and moving some. Nothing yet. 

This will be my last weekend as I'm going to hunt SE Iowa next week

Good luck 

I have seen small buck chasing and deer are coming out in the daylight more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

JDM4 said:


> Finally put a doe in the freezer tonight. Now it's time to focus on a buck.


Nice deer and perfect shot.
What broadhead?


----------



## powell7db (Dec 8, 2009)

Northwest Wisconsin here. Only get to hunt weekend nights. What does everyone think for tonight? To warm? Rain?


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

KRONIIK said:


> Nice deer and perfect shot.
> What broadhead?


Thanks! It was a 17 yard chip shot. Broadhead was a Rage, first time ever using mechanicals and I must say that I'm very pleased.


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

powell7db said:


> Northwest Wisconsin here. Only get to hunt weekend nights. What does everyone think for tonight? To warm? Rain?


Can't kill one if you don't go! That being said, I can only go either tonight or tomorrow morning, I'm going tomorrow!


----------



## G5baby (Jan 9, 2009)

Saw 10 total, 9 does/fawns between 7:45-10:30 and a 2.5 6pt at 11:30. This tells me that the does aren't even close to being in estrous. My November 7-11 vacation looks promising.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

G5baby said:


> Saw 10 total, 9 does/fawns between 7:45-10:30 and a 2.5 6pt at 11:30. This tells me that the does aren't even close to being in estrous. My November 7-11 vacation looks promising.


nice, i'm heading up the 7th as well. cams last week showed some movement at night but normally the property i hunt holds does well, this time of year i'm normally getting random bucks moving around. so hopefully in 2 weeks things will be heating up.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I normally take the week of the 1st through whenever off. 

But changing it up and off the next 9 days. 

Been slow today that's for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

Saw some chasing today around 10:45 this morning. Had a nice 8 and about a 125 inch 10 come in to 5 yards. Had to give them a pass knowing these two are still hanging around.


----------



## wvbowhunter77 (Feb 19, 2009)

JDM4 said:


> This dude is waiting on you.


I hope so I'll put a black hornet thru him!


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Not much moving this afternoon. 
One button buck came out of the thick stuff and grazed around in short grass around 5 PM. 
Other than that, nothing but squirrels, Sandhill cranes and wood ducks.


----------



## MNDan (Nov 24, 2004)

KRONIIK said:


> Not much moving this afternoon.
> One button buck came out of the thick stuff and grazed around in short grass around 5 PM.
> Other than that, nothing but squirrels, Sandhill cranes and wood ducks.


Still - not a bad night!


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

^
Nah, I can't complain!

But neither can I deny that I'm getting mighty hungry for backstraps...


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Nothing but squirrels and eight turkeys on day one of 16 in a row. I'll be out in a few hours to start day 2.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Really slow except for this one following a doe Friday night. She must have been close as he was tending her. Cameras are lit-up at night. Lincoln county



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## NDS (Jun 14, 2012)

DMAX-HD said:


> Really slow except for this one following a doe Friday night. She must have been close as he was tending her. Cameras are lit-up at night. Lincoln county
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. Beautiful deer.


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

Feels like it is gonna be a good morning. 

Attempt two









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow that looked a lot brighter before I uploaded it. Lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dassoj15 (Oct 22, 2012)

Last night for me in Green county picked up. 

Shot a small buck but today is the last day of Wisconsin hunting so I took the easy clean kill. 

Out this AM rainy. Saw one deer first light but could not ID. 

Good luck all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

I took a doe last night in Oconto Co. she followed right behind a small buck. Things still don't seem to have started by me. All deer I am seeing are out browsing without a care. Back at it tomorrow and then a 4 day weekend next weekend.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

Busy 24 hours in Jefferson county. 5 different bucks on camera overnight. I saw 5 this morning and blew it on a nice 8. He came through behind me and started to work away from me. I got desperate and grunted at him, which caused him to circle downwind of me. He came to within 20 yards but I never had a shot and he finally winded me. I got him on video a while later.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p-dE4Oop1hQ


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Slow weekend in Crawford County. Started my all day sits yesterday and boy was that a mistake. Saw 3 small bucks and passed a 125ish 8. Didn't seen a deer from 10:00 to dark. Sat this morning got skunked and had to get down at 11:00 for other obligations. I checked my cameras and all the big guys are still sticking to the night time movement. Hopefully it picks up mid to late week.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Day 2 of 16 in a row and I saw four different bucks. One was a shooter 10 that was on a mission, I grunted at him, he stopped looked my way and then headed on his way. This was at 2:20 this afternoon. The other three were small and one had a wound on his neck that looked like he had been shot with an arrow. Didn't seem to affect him at all.


----------



## MuskyMaestro (Feb 18, 2015)

I had a mature doe come in tonight without her fawns. A forkhorn was grunting and bumping her. Had two more small bucks sparring and that got the attention of an older one but it was too dark already for a shot. Gonna head out there in the morning.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Dylbilly said:


> Slow weekend in Crawford County. Started my all day sits yesterday and boy was that a mistake. Saw 3 small bucks and passed a 125ish 8. Didn't seen a deer from 10:00 to dark. Sat this morning got skunked and had to get down at 11:00 for other obligations. I checked my cameras and all the big guys are still sticking to the night time movement. Hopefully it picks up mid to late week.


I pretty much had the same experience as you. So did a couple of my neighbors. I did almost tag out on a 145-150 10 point yesterday around noon. Was checking trail cam on my buddies farm. Just got out of the truck and he tells me to get my bow. So I do and I can hear something running through the corn straight at us . The buck hit his brakes about 10 yards from my truck. If I would have drawn my bow back behind the cab of the truck I probably woulda had him. He saw me draw and took off. My buddy did see the same buck though this afternoon checking scrapes but couldn't seal the deal. I'm thinking by middle to end of this coming week it's gonna open up.


----------



## Rubicon9 (Mar 24, 2013)

Had a small eight follow four does in tonight seemed to really be interested in one in particular. Got some pretty cool video of the little fella grunting and pushing those does around. First time I sat in that spot, it's in a marsh and that all day rain we just had flooded it with a couple inches of water. Thank god for knee high boots!I could here them splashing through the water all over the place. It would have been interesting to have to trail a hit deer through water!!! Washington county.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Rubicon9 said:


> Had a small eight follow four does in tonight seemed to really be interested in one in particular. Got some pretty cool video of the little fella grunting and pushing those does around. First time I sat in that spot, it's in a marsh and that all day rain we just had flooded it with a couple inches of water. Thank god for knee high boots!I could here them splashing through the water all over the place. It would have been interesting to have to trail a hit deer through water!!! Washington county.


I have a couple spots like that. But I don't hunt them anymore now that I basicly hunt alone. I had to ask myself
.. how in the world would I get a deer out of here. That had been a comon factor for me recently when deciding stand locations 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

I have been hunting mornings only because of the warm temps. Scouting in the evening. Lots of small bucks moving during the daylight. In the evenings I am seeing some good bucks in the green fields and picked corn with doe's and fawns and not giving a crap about them. so who knows when it will pop. Yesterday morning I did see a button walking by himself. This is in West Central WI


----------



## deadeye762 (Jun 2, 2011)

Late Report from Friday AM 10/28/16- Kewaunee County

Rattled and Grunted this guy around 9:20am on Friday morning. Was about to leave cause i didn't see anything all morning and then I started a very loud and aggressive rattle/grunt sequence that lasted about 6-7 mins and 2 mins later he came in view. 

He kept looking and I just kept letting smalls grunts out in the opposite direction and he kept circling around until he finally came in my lane. He couldn't circle downwind of my cause he would have had to go into the field to wind me so it ended up being a 15 yard shot and a 20 yard recovery!! I'm very pleased


----------



## bszczerbiak (Apr 2, 2012)

Figures. The one week I can sneak away from life to hunt up in N. WI, more warm temps predicted. Fall just can't seem to make the turn. Will feel weird hunting N. WI in November w/ a t-shirt on  At least mornings starting out somewhat frosty.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

deadeye762 said:


> Late Report from Friday AM 10/28/16- Kewaunee County
> 
> Rattled and Grunted this guy around 9:20am on Friday morning. Was about to leave cause i didn't see anything all morning and then I started a very loud and aggressive rattle/grunt sequence that lasted about 6-7 mins and 2 mins later he came in view.
> 
> ...


Nice!
Great pics of a pretty buck and a perfect shot. 
Congrats!


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

Saturday night neighbor saw a doe get bred by a good buck by my ground blind while I was hunting somewhere else. Then went to Cabelas Sunday and while I was gone a good buck ran between my trucks in my driveway and chased a doe through my archery range. Did have beautiful main frame 8 come by Saturday morning 18" -20" inside but short tines. Real up and comer if he does get whacked.


----------



## Mr.Bass (Sep 1, 2016)

I hunted most of Saturday and then Sunday until about 10am. The season is pretty bad so far. I didn't see a single deer in stand. Sunday morning there were 30+ deer in our hay field when I pulled up to the parking spot about 6am. Tons of pics on cam, but virtually no daylight activity. The deer are bedding on the neighbors 160 acres 2-year clear cut and have no need to move during the day. I did find a few fresh scrapes and rubs. Sunday morning my uncle saw one of our shooters at 730am walk right in front of the stand he chose not to sit in that morning. He's at least 4.5 so that's a great sign. Next weekend the deer activity should be picking up.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Very slow here. Off all week and worried. Not the start I'm hoping for

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## G5baby (Jan 9, 2009)

Been out since 1pm. Not one yet. It's windy though.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Day 3 of 16 was very windy and swirly. I only saw 25 or so turkey and one squirrel in a nice oak flat with a descent amount of acorns.


----------



## SeriouslyLethal (Oct 28, 2015)

Got this guy Friday night. Had pictures of him all summer long, finally patterned him good enough to get the job done. Video coming soon boys.


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Same here. 7 hours in stand today, saw 0 deer. Very windy, yesterday and Saturday seemed promising, hoping to get good movement tomorrow. Good luck to all.


----------



## GruntfromWI (Oct 9, 2016)

Around 10:30 this morning I was driving on Hwy 23 outside of Dodgeville and witnessed a huge buck tending a doe. This was right along the road in an open field.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Sat from 1:30 till dark & saw 3 squirrels & 1 small fork buck.


----------



## NDS (Jun 14, 2012)

Saw 3 different buck running through fields chasing doe between 1 and 2pm on my way home from work. Had some good camera pics between 11:30am and 2pm from the last couple of days.
I'm tagged out but hoping to get my wife her first buck this week.


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

Had consistent action all weekend with bucks moving and grunting at all hours. No wallhangers though, but I could shoot a 2.5 year old everyday if I wanted. Marquette Co.


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

In for a buck report.... see much in the warm temps today?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I saw a doe and fawn this morning in the area we saw a giant last night. Edge of marsh was hoping he'd hole up in there. I rattled and grunted. Nothing. 

Nothing tonight until I walked out. Bumped a small buck going into the corn 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WISCOGRIZZ (Aug 11, 2016)

sat all day, had a hot doe come through in the warm temps this morining. saw 7 small bucks before 11 and 2 better 8's at 545. Goes to show even in the heat if a hot does comes around they will be moving.


----------



## swam4au (Oct 18, 2013)

Rattled every 30-45 minutes. Heard a single grunt around 8:45 to the southeast. Then hit the horns hard at 10:30 and immediately had grunting coming in from the west. Unfortunately he knew something was up because he went silent and never revealed himself until noon when I jumped him on my way out about 100 yards from the stand. Wouldn't have rattled that aggressively if I didn't rattle 3 in last week and watched 2 duke it out. I need to stick one of the 3 soon because I don't know how long they will remain in the area since I have not seen a single doe and finding 5 deer remains in the area I am guessing EHD took some out this summer so those bucks will be moving on to find the hot does. Washington county.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

I was out Monday and Tuesday and saw some smaller bucks out harassing does. I would say overall things were still pretty slow.


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Back up to our place yesterday. Was able to get a few hours in for the afternoon hunt. Had a decent 8 pointer come in about 5:15pm. Almost had an opportunity. But he turned slowly and walked away. Am excited for this week. 
Had a nice sized Tom just pass by too.

Good luck to all out there.


----------



## c_lou (Apr 27, 2005)

It's been slow by me. I've been out everyday for the last 10 days. I've seen a total of 4 deer, all small forks. I've got a few days off coming up, hope this weather breaks and cools down. Good Luck to all and stay safe.


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

Headed back up to Marquette County tonight til at least the 13th. Let's fling some arrows!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

First sighting of chasing. 

Doe comes busting through. She lays down under a pine tree. I hear grunts. 

Big 10 comes out. Complete wrong side of me. He's grunting. I get turned around. He's coming. 27 yards. Just need him to take 5 more steps to clear a branch and she bolts the other way. 

He gone. 

Just needed her to lay for 5 more seconds. Or come this way. 

Dammit. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SeriouslyLethal (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## utprizewire (Dec 23, 2012)

Had a decent 8 pt come in this am. Think he caught me grabbing my bow. Just enough to make him go the other way. Seen another buck in the afternoon in a open field. Otherwise pretty slow in Pierce County.
UT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Got skunked tonight. Kenosha county. Not seeing much for scrapes or rubs.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Saw a good one on the back of a white SUV heading east out of Westfield towards Harrisville on Sunday. Know of a couple others that went down the last few days. Should be getting good this weekend.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Didnt see a deer at all this am. Hunted till 11. Heard something come super early, very close to me and then gone. Unsure if it was another animal or grouse or something but it definitely sounded like deer. Got brighter and saw nothing. Havent got to hunt evenings yet. Wish i could, maybe i would see something. Second sit only for the yr so far. Cant hunt much at all! Sucks


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

SeriouslyLethal said:


>


Did you say antler king for food plot? What time of the year do you plant yours. I wish i see deer like many of you guys do. Every hunt i go. I see nothing. Theres usually nothing i swear within a 1 radius. Lol. I think at my rate i should just give up hunting. But i seriously like it too much. Sadly i hardly ever get to hunt.


----------



## SeriouslyLethal (Oct 28, 2015)

itr2000 said:


> Did you say antler king for food plot? What time of the year do you plant yours. I wish i see deer like many of you guys do. Every hunt i go. I see nothing. Theres usually nothing i swear within a 1 radius. Lol. I think at my rate i should just give up hunting. But i seriously like it too much. Sadly i hardly ever get to hunt.


Yeah its antler king's fall/winter/spring food plot. We plant in late August because you don't want it to get too mature or they wont eat it.


----------



## swam4au (Oct 18, 2013)

He may not be a giant but it's my largest buck to date, first racked buck with a bow in any state, first Wisconsin deer with a bow. All on public land in Washington County. Rattled and grunted him in blindly, spotted him through the brush immediately after a sequence at 10:00am with the new binocs I picked up yesterday. My new HTR laid the Swhack Down at 20 yards at 10:15. The swhacker broadhead did its job to perfection. He went maybe 70 yards and piled up.


----------



## deadeye762 (Jun 2, 2011)

nice job! Congrats on your first Bow Buck!! Great feeling isnt it ?


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Great buck!! I sat this morning in NE Wi (Outagamue County) and only saw one buck and couldn't even make out how big. He was moving through thick brush at 9:45. Nothing moving before or after. Good luck to all those still chasing their buck!!


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

swam4au said:


> He may not be a giant but it's my largest buck to date, first racked buck with a bow in any state, first Wisconsin deer with a bow. All on public land in Washington County. Rattled and grunted him in blindly, spotted him through the brush immediately after a sequence at 10:00am with the new binocs I picked up yesterday. My new HTR laid the Swhack Down at 20 yards at 10:15. The swhacker broadhead did its job to perfection. He went maybe 70 yards and piled up.
> View attachment 5018929
> View attachment 5018937


Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

SeriouslyLethal said:


> Yeah its antler king's fall/winter/spring food plot. We plant in late August because you don't want it to get too mature or they wont eat it.


Thanks will try some nxt yr. got some clover in but always wanting to try other things too. I swear deer never touch my stuff lol. At least very little of it


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

doe with yearling about 11:30. they came back at 3pm. 8in fork came trotting by like he was late for a dinner date at 4pm. another doe at 4:30. nothing after that. Rhinelander area


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Only a small fork at 11 for me in Oconto area. Was in the tree all day. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubicon9 (Mar 24, 2013)

Passed on a 2.5 year old 8 pt tonight saw him walking through the corn and into the woods going away from me. Grunted a few times and he didn't even flinch. Watched him walk up to the edge of an alphalpha field opposite me. Then I bleated a couple times and he spun around and came to me on a line. Walked right past me at 25 yds. I drew back and it took everything I had not to let one fly. I let him walk with hopes one of the bigger boys shows face this upcoming week. Hope I don't regret that choice!!!


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sat all day today in Green County
11:00 two small fawns
15:00 basket 6 moves through seemingly on mission
15:30 2.5yo 8pt moves through seemingly on a mission
15:45 Doe gets down wind of me and blows
17:00 basket 6(possibly same one as before) moves through to the east of me grunting and carrying on

Fun day all in all. Very comfortable sit, if not a little too warm.

I'm going to be in the woods all day the next 3 days as well. Reports to come.


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

Sat this AM. 2 does and a one horned spike. Went back out at 2PM. Saw 8 deer 4 bucks. One shooter 3.5+ year old that snapped his left side at the base. Bummer. Been real wild in Marquette county.. the big half rack was tearing up the woods dogging does...and at 4PM

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

Has been real slow so far but got lucky on Friday night and shot this guy. My Biggest buck.


----------



## swam4au (Oct 18, 2013)

Very Nice!! Congrats


----------



## JF88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats Fireman! Brown co -- I hunted for a couple hours after work. I got agressive and put my climber close to a bedding area given the temps. Spooked off 4 does bedded on way in. I saw 4 more does. I saw a shooter buck grunting/chasing but couldnt get his focus off the doe.

Im headed to Northern Mo for with a couple buddies so wont be out in Wisco for a week.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Day 4 and 5 of 16 in a row the wife had therapy for her broken shoulder and guilted me into staying with her.

Day 6 as I was walking in a doe being chased by a buck busted me. I don't know how big the buck was but I did see antler. Got to my spot for the day climbed up with my Summit and settled in for the next ten hours. At 11:00 a three pointer walked right in on me straight down wind and did not wind me. Didn't see anything else until he came back around 5:00.

Day 7 of 16 it was foggy as hell and I was having one of those gloomy day feelings. I almost didn't go but the wife told me to get out of hair so I left around 9am. I wanted to go to an area on this publc spot that I hadn't been to yet this year as I haven't been able to hunt until my vacation started last Friday. I get to the spot and found a tree that looked good and started to set up. I looked around and thought this tree would skyline me too much so I went to another tree but it was too big so I went back to the first tree. I started to climb and had gotten maybe 8 feet up when I hear something running in my direction. Here comes two does full speed right at me. I have the Third Hand bow holder so I grabbed my bow, nocked an arrow but they ran past me out of range then ran back where they came from. I put my arrow back in the quiver, my bow back in the holder and kept climbing. Just as I get to hunting height, tighten my stabilizer straps and here they come again. This time there is a third doe pushing the first two. The first two walk past me out of range, the third one spotted my back pack still hangig from my pull up rope and stared at it for a few seconds then proceeded to follow the first two. As she was walking I grabbed my bow from the holder nocked an arrow and got into position to shoot. I was in an awkward position put the pin right behind her shoulder and shot her right in the NECK!!!!!! CRAP I thought. She does a nose dive as soon as the arrow hits. She does the back leg scoot for a few yards, stands up runs about 20 yards and stops. I get my binos up and she is gushing blood by the bucket. Thirty seconds after the arrow hit she goes down for good. When I gutted her there was maybe a cup of blood in her. Then starts the real work. It's 1.27 miles back to the parking area.

9 more days tget a buck now.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Saw some bucks harassing a few does tonight. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

it has been very poor for me lately, no good deer movement. not many road kills either. anyone else having a poor november??


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Garceau said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What stealth cam is that?


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Slow from when I got off of work at 11:00 till I got her at 5:45. I saw 1 1.5yo 4 point make a scrape about 22 yards out, had a clear path to him at 10 yards but let him go in hopes in 2 years he would be a great buck. I watched her come in shortly after and it took her about 45 minutes to cover 30 yards when I noticed her. Took a 12 yard shot at her and was finished in 20 seconds at 40 yards out. First deer in 2 years 5th with a bow!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

zekezoe said:


> What stealth cam is that?


G30

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flivver90 (Feb 9, 2014)

And I wasn't there...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## powell7db (Dec 8, 2009)

Headed out this morning in west central Wisconsin. Warm and no wind here. Cameras still don't show much sign of cruising and chasing yet


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

Had a small buck dogging a doe hard come through about 20 mins ago

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarv (Aug 3, 2015)

I saw several small bucks chasing... saw 2 shooters just cruising. Got 1 of them! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarv (Aug 3, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MuskyMaestro (Feb 18, 2015)

Awesome buck!


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## powell7db (Dec 8, 2009)

Still in stand. Haven't seen a thing in west central. Starting to get warm now


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone hunting buffalo County today? There are atleast 4 f16 style jets flying low. Have flown over twice. Pretty sweet.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

SW Dane county. Saw 5 so far this morning. Two does, two dork bucks and a decent 8 pointer. The 8 came through grunting and panting as he tried to pick up on the does trail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Keep walking...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I saw the big 10 again this morning with another doe. He wasn't dogging her hard just following. Was 76 yards.....I moved the stand. That's 2 times he's been on the same trail out of range. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Evening sit Friday, no deer. Morning sit, one deer in thick brush, one small 8. Evening sit zero deer. Not what I am used to, especially in November! Heard some chasing tonight so hoping it picks up soon. Good luck and be safe!!


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Friday at about 11AM I let an arrow fly on a 140ish inch 10 that we have had on camera. 

He came out of the brush about thirty yards away on to a trail, but was behind sticks and I didn't have a shot. He turned away from me and headed south out of view.

I grabbed my grunt call and gave two light and short grunts and saw the tips of his tines still walking away, again he went out of view so I snort wheezed at him. He's the biggest buck we have on camera...so I figured a buck challenging him would warrant a good response. I couldn't see him anymore so I just stood there, hoping he would come back down the path looking for me. 20 minutes later, I assume he moved off. Sat down, and settled in. 10 minutes of sitting there I hear a grunt behind me. Behind me is a wide open picked bean field that was turned over, it's all mud/dirt. He's standing about 90 yards out into the open field looking around. 

I got stood up, bow ready, grunt call out. Gave him two more short soft grunts. He didn't seem to respond at first, but then he turned and headed straight for me. I'm in a big oak, and he's behind the tree. I peek around and I can tell he's going to give me a perfect broadside at about 15-20 yards and he's coming quick. I draw and get ready. Sure enough he walks right to about 15 yards, stops and puts his head down to smell where a doe was standing about 3 hours earlier. Settled the pin on the crease, and let it fly. My dreams came crashing down. I watched that arrow sail high, entered about 2" down from the top of his back and off he went. 

I tracked that deer over a mile and across 3 different properties. All of the owners fantastic about letting me look and even helping me look for the deer. I ended up finding his bed the next morning, not much blood in it and no blood leaving it. I'm hoping he's still alive. Maybe I'll get another chance at him.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Tonight I saw a fork that responded to some blind calling around 3.

Then around 5 a 2.5 year old 8 pointer probably around 110" came through and worked a couple scrapes. His left side G2 is broken off. Another couple years, if he makes it, he will be a nice deer!

Tomorrow is my last day for now. Back to work after that. I'm going to take next Thursday and Friday off. Hopefully that cold snap will get those big ones moving. Maybe that big 10 will cross my path again.


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

Haven't seen anything this morning. Sure been slow this weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

I didn't hunt this morning. Last day of my huntcation.

Drove to church and back for 8:00 AM Mass, with two of my sons, about a half hour drive each way. 
During the trip we saw two *hot *does and *five *bucks, the smallest two of which were close to or maybe just over P&Y minimum.
Next two were a clean 5x5 and a wide, heavy 4x4 or 4x5 that each would have pushed 135 or 140 inches, and last but not least a massive, bladed, tall, perfect 5x5 that shades 160-plus, *easily*. 

I saw more total deer and more big bucks this morning from the road than I've seen in two weeks of hard hunting!

Incredible.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

I saw quite a few deer over the weekend(6 different bucks 1 shooter 1 decent 8)(thurs-today). No actual chasing, only out searching. Does don't seem to be anywhere near coming into heat..another week at least around here I would guess

I swapped my days off from Monday and Tuesday to thursday and Friday. Calling for a cold snap next weekend lows down to the low 30's I think. Hopefully that will get them a little more fired up.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Didn't hunt this morning but was on stand from 1 PM till dark & nothing. 1 small buck all weekend 14 hours.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

eclark53520 said:


> I saw quite a few deer over the weekend(6 different bucks 1 shooter 1 decent 8)(thurs-today). No actual chasing, only out searching. Does don't seem to be anywhere near coming into heat..another week at least around here I would guess
> 
> I swapped my days off from Monday and Tuesday to thursday and Friday. Calling for a cold snap next weekend lows down to the low 30's I think. Hopefully that will get them a little more fired up.


 Good call on your days off. I think next weekend will be pretty interesting.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Had rutting activity every sit this weekend just that it was right at first light and last light. Warm temps definitely not helping. Hopefully this weekend it will break loose.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Obsession11 said:


> Anyone hunting buffalo County today? There are atleast 4 f16 style jets flying low. Have flown over twice. Pretty sweet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I was there in the southern part of the county and never seen them. 

Oh by the way the hunting was less then Steller for the last 12 days and got worse with the worm weather.


----------



## bszczerbiak (Apr 2, 2012)

Slow in N. Oneida county. Up Thurs-Sun. Lots of scrapes open, but most getting hit at night. Temps were brutal. First time I can ever recall getting mosquito bites in November up North. Mornings were cool but man did it warm up fast. Saw a few bucks including one shooter but couldn't get in range. No response at all to grunt calls. Been a tough Fall up in the Big Woods. Weather definitely playing a factor.


----------



## bszczerbiak (Apr 2, 2012)

And although it didn't help my hunt (had them actually tag the tree I was in when I was in it!), the Forest Dept was up marking 100s of acres to be logged. It will be a few years before we see any impact, but good to get some new growth going.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Halloween at 3:30 - Ridgeway - Iowa County


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

My uncle shot a decent 10 point in Trempealeau county at his lease on Saturday in the heat of the day.

My friend shot a 2.5 year old 9 pointer in Juneau county saturday closer to dark. His first buck with a bow.


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

I hunted Thursday night in Jefferson county, Friday - Sunday in Waupaca county, and this morning back in Jefferson county. Nothing really to note until this mornings hunt. I saw the biggest deer I've ever had on camera and the biggest I've ever seen on stand. He came right to me and stopped at 5 yards and looked right at me (I'm assuming he caught my scent). He spooked and circled around and got out. All of this was about 6-7 minutes before legal shooting. I'm quite certain I will never see him again. When you only have 10 acres to hunt, this is reality. I have one stand where I know they will move through, if they are going to move through my 10. I was right on him, he was just too early. I still have a lump in my throat. I'm just heartbroken. I've hunted hard and smart this season, trying to set myself up for one opportunity. I have very little time left to hunt. I'll be out Thursday morning and I just took off Friday because based on the forecast it looks like an all day sit day. That will likely be my last chance as I have a lot going on this weekend.


----------



## c_lou (Apr 27, 2005)

Obsession11 said:


> Anyone hunting buffalo County today? There are atleast 4 f16 style jets flying low. Have flown over twice. Pretty sweet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I was in the northern part of the county and didn't see anything. I did however see 2 C-130's Friday morning.

Hunting has been slow at best. Biggest deer I've seen was a no-brow 6 pointer. Been out everyday for the past 3 weeks.


----------



## Mr.Bass (Sep 1, 2016)

I finished my early bow season without a deer this year. Next weekend is getting ready for winter and that unfortunately doesn't include hunting.

I was out Friday-Sunday for most of the day except about 1 1/2 hour breaks for lunch. I saw a lot of deer movement all weekend. I saw deer moving at pretty much every hour of the day. Unfortunately nothing except for the same small 1.5 yo 8 pt gave me a shot opportunity. I ended up seeing two shooters. One was early in the morning so I didn't get an accurate point count, but he was big. He walked right past a doe that was bedded down and didn't seem interested. The other came to a water hole late Sunday morning on my neighbors property. I do have permission to shoot over the line, but I just can't set up over the line. Rifle season that would have been a dead deer.

Overall rutting activity seems non existent for my area. I do know of several people in the area that were able to bag nice deer. Next weekend things should heat up, but I really think rifle season will be the peak for my spot. I think the warm temps are really messing up the yearly patterns i was getting used to. 

Marquette County


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

I hunted hard this weekend and had mixed results. Saw chasing Friday. Saturday saw multiple bucks seeking. One couldn't find a doe that was bedded 50 yards from him. Sunday saw one buck seeking. On drives to and from hunting I saw bucks and I saw does but they weren't together. Generally speaking with how much time I hunted it was pretty slow....


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

My friend killed this 16 pointer at my place Oct. 16


----------



## deadeye762 (Jun 2, 2011)

Seen the monster I was after yesterday cruising an open field and came within 40 yards of me..I was too slow on the camera and had to switch lenses before I actually got a pic...I will post it up in a little while...too bad im tagged out already but still love shooting them with the camera


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

Anyone heard about this deer? All I know is it was evidently shot around Arcadia. Could it be a state record for archery? I think the record is 191 and change.


----------



## deadeye762 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have not heard about that buck, would love to hear the story, that looks like a monster


----------



## Mr.Bass (Sep 1, 2016)

That's a very nice buck, but from that picture I don't think he's 191. I'd need a better view to give a more accurate guess. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I also don't believe that's a typical, looks like a 6x5 to me.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

say all day yesterday, saw one 1.5 year old buck late in the day. pretty sh$$$y November for me so far


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Poor hunting again today but at least I saw some deer. At 7 I had 3 does come by and two small bucks moved towards them from other side of property. Nothing else until I left just before 10:30. 

Great buck above but a 6x5 wouldn't break the record. Some big ones will fall this week!


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

Mr.Bass said:


> That's a very nice buck, but from that picture I don't think he's 191. I'd need a better view to give a more accurate guess. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I also don't believe that's a typical, looks like a 6x5 to me.


He's still a typical, the 6th point on the one side would be deducted to get a net typical score. That is an amazing deer, but I fought it is a record breaker.


----------



## deadeye762 (Jun 2, 2011)

Here is the monster that I seen on Monday evening. Sorry for the shaky pic but I was zooming 80 yards across a field and it was getting dark...but you get the picture no pun intended...he is a great deer! Hope my pops gets a crack at him or I see him during gun season...


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

First sit of my season till rifle starts here. Nothing so far cams showed lots of movement during the day last week but not rutting . Honestly surprised not to see anything this morning .. was cold calm and just dead silent 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Buck I hit way high...this is about 15 minutes before I shot him...we feel that he's still alive. 4 days off after today to go get him.

[video]https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2sH8gWS4_AOQ0ZNVjhkUWEtVG8/view[/video]


----------



## deadeye762 (Jun 2, 2011)

eclark53520 said:


> Buck I hit way high...this is about 15 minutes before I shot him...we feel that he's still alive. 4 days off after today to go get him.
> 
> [video]https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2sH8gWS4_AOQ0ZNVjhkUWEtVG8/view[/video]


Is there another thread on this? If so, please link...if not, got any pics of the arrow and blood to see if we can help you out?? All info helps a lot...I have some lumenol and would be willing to help track if needed...let me know


----------



## SeriouslyLethal (Oct 28, 2015)

Saw some deer movement this morning. About 7 does and fawns moving from some pine bedding into a bigger group of pines. No buck behind them though...Then we looked behind us in the brush (i was filming) and there was a mature buck, not exactly sure how big, cruising with it's head down. Tried grunting but it wouldn't respond to anything.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

deadeye762 said:


> Is there another thread on this? If so, please link...if not, got any pics of the arrow and blood to see if we can help you out?? All info helps a lot...I have some lumenol and would be willing to help track if needed...let me know


I appreciate the offer for help. I shot him last Friday, 11/4. I knew I hit him really high, and hoping I got 1 lung, I backed out for 5 hours. Front half of the arrow was all fat, last half of the arrow was blood. There were some bubbles on the fletchings, however, I believe that's from the arrow sticking in him and he carried it about 20 yards with the flectchings in him. So I think that forced some bubbles into the blood. I don't believe I got lung at all. The rest of hte blood on the ground was not bubbly. 

I tracked him to the property line that night as it was getting really dark, and couldn't get a hold of the next property owner till the next morning. I tracked him across that property, and into the next property, where we found his bed. Not much blood in the bed at all, and he wasn't there. There was no more blood after that. We grid searched that woods for hours, no blood, no deer. I feel that he's still alive. 

Again, thank you for the offer for help! I do appreciate it, but we exhausted all of our options to find him.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Day 2 morning.. one Forky and some squirrels.. fork had nose to the ground was cruising 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Been very slow this week. I be hunted hard for a week and just plain am not seeing the bucks, but I've manged to see does on almost every sit. Could it be lock down and the rut happen early, like late October? For my sake I hope not


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

3 of us sat all day and I saw the most at 3 bucks. One half racked 10, one fork and one spike. Super quiet, super slow. Frustrating but tomorrow is a new day! Good luck!!


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

anyone else looking forward to September?


----------



## OutThere (Feb 2, 2011)

Got a trail cam pic of a giant breeding a doe at noon yesterday. 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

This morning I only saw a little basket 6, but this afternoon from 3 on to dark, I saw 9 deer, 4 different bucks. A basket 8, a nicer 8, but not quite a shooter, a shooter 8, and a shooter 10, all cruising and/or following does. I never had a good shot at either of the shooters. Plus, I'm trying to wait and see if the one I shot is still on the hoof...I really hope he is. He needs to be over my fireplace.

It's on around me, this is Green County area. With this cold and north wind coming the next two days, be in the woods all day fellas!!! I'm going to be!


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

zekezoe said:


> anyone else looking forward to September?


Me! My archery season is over, ended in failure, didn't see a single 3yr+ buck.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Perfect Harvest said:


> Me! My archery season is over, ended in failure, didn't see a single 3yr+ buck.


Why is it over? Archery season doesn't end for a while...


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

eclark53520 said:


> Why is it over? Archery season doesn't end for a while...


I'm gonna be gone until the 18th (gun season opener) and after that I'm moving, then working pretty hard up until Christmas. I might be able to get out a few times in December, but doubt that I will. Guess we'll see what the trail cam shows after the great orange army massacre of 2016.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Perfect Harvest said:


> I'm gonna be gone until the 18th (gun season opener) and after that I'm moving, then working pretty hard up until Christmas. I might be able to get out a few times in December, but doubt that I will. Guess we'll see what the trail cam shows after the great orange army massacre of 2016.


Ahh, I see. Hopefully something makes it through for you to chase late season


----------



## zernzm08 (Feb 1, 2009)

zekezoe said:


> anyone else looking forward to September?


Yes, because I will be antelope hunting.


----------



## Rubicon9 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yup I will be chasing elk next September! But this year ain't over yet!!!


----------



## Mr.Bass (Sep 1, 2016)

My uncle got a very nice 135-140 inch 10 pointer yesterday. It was one of 8 bucks he saw in the morning and it came in tailing a doe. He said they were rutting pretty hard. Marquette County


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Day 3... bumped target buck while walking to stand ... pretty bummed wind was in my face then switch and boom he blew and booked it outta there.. he beat me to the stand by 5 mins . 

Cams not showing any rutting even at night does just chilling in food plot bucks just hanging out eating makes no sense 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

Was out until 12 this morning and didn't see a thing. Back out for the evening. Been a slow year for me

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## deadeye762 (Jun 2, 2011)

My dad sat from well before shooting light until roughly 12 and then headed back out at 2pm and didnt see anything...thought once this wind died and the temps dropped they would get on their feet a little more...maybe tomorrow!! Good Luck everyone


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Worst day of hunting ever. First I get busted by my target buck. Then a grouse hunter almost shoots me , and then during prime time 45 mins before sun down a road hunter for grouse comes driving down the logging road shooting out his window . I have never been so pissed off in my life . 

Mind you 6 years of hunting this spot I haven't seen a single person ...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Shot him November 7th. Year after year November 7th seems to be my "day". Good luck to all still chasing


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

very nice


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

I think a lot of them are already going into a lockdown mode, although one acquaintance saw a big flurry of chasing activity while hunting this morning.

I saw a lot of action last weekend, dwindling down daily since then.
But that's based on dawn/dusk "road sightings", driving to work and back on backroads, (not actual hunting time).

So take all that with a grain or two of salt or two.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Dylbilly said:


> View attachment 5053817
> 
> Shot him November 7th. Year after year November 7th seems to be my "day". Good luck to all still chasing


That is a BEAST! 
What part of the State?


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Put 60 hrs in the stand from Sunday to Yesterday. Seen two good bucks the whole time. A150 inch 10 and a 135-140 10 point. Ended up shooting a buck I really should have passed. But he's still a decent buck. From what I seen everyday for the last 6 days was little bucks chasing. Bigger bucks were just cruising and checking scrapes. Hunting Crawford county. Oh by the way shot him with a Ramcat and I'm very impressed with them.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Dylbilly said:


> View attachment 5053817
> 
> Shot him November 7th. Year after year November 7th seems to be my "day". Good luck to all still chasing


Nice buck Dylan. Hopefully I'll meet up with you during gun season


----------



## powell7db (Dec 8, 2009)

Hopefully these are the kinds of mornings you dream of. 26 degrees right now in Dunn county and it appears as though the heavy rutting hasn't begun yet. Please let today be the day


----------



## HOYTMAN37 (Oct 19, 2012)

Yesterday was the first day of my "rutcation". very slow morning with two does bedding behind me. nothing moving then the woods exploded with activity about 10:30. shot a 145 inch 10 at 11:30 nosing a doe. Now I guess I might as well go back to work and use my remaining days for something else.


----------



## TheMorningRise (Jul 22, 2016)

Probably should have let this guy go. Have a pic of him on camera and I said to myself, he will be a stud next year. When he came down the trail, all I saw was the spread and I said to myself, yep. Only deer I saw yesterday! Still tickled with him!


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Bumped a nice buck bedded down with a doe on public marsh high ground this afternoon on the way in. Nothing after that.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

lee31 said:


> Nice buck Dylan. Hopefully I'll meet up with you during gun season


Yessir we'll have to get together for some beers


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

lee31 said:


> View attachment 5054289
> View attachment 5054297
> Put 60 hrs in the stand from Sunday to Yesterday. Seen two good bucks the whole time. A150 inch 10 and a 135-140 10 point. Ended up shooting a buck I really should have passed. But he's still a decent buck. From what I seen everyday for the last 6 days was little bucks chasing. Bigger bucks were just cruising and checking scrapes. Hunting Crawford county. Oh by the way shot him with a Ramcat and I'm very impressed with them.


Great shot and congrats, something tells me gun opener will be on fire.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

TheMorningRise said:


> View attachment 5055881
> 
> View attachment 5055889
> 
> ...


Congrats on the buck


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Very slow day today...

It's my first day in the stand that I didn't even see a deer.

Tomorrow is my last day of archery before gun season. Hope I can get it done.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

eclark53520 said:


> Very slow day today...
> 
> It's my first day in the stand that I didn't even see a deer.
> 
> Tomorrow is my last day of archery before gun season. Hope I can get it done.


Im with you


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

In Waukesha county yesterday evening, saw 1 decent 8 at the end of the hunt but didn't get a shot. That was all I saw.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Guys it happened I got my buck. long write up incoming .. I have a history with this deer and he is very unique I'll never top this deer








Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## opossum (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm in to hear this story. That's a beautiful deer.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

ride509 said:


> Guys it happened I got my buck. long write up incoming .. I have a history with this deer and he is very unique I'll never top this deer
> View attachment 5061305
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Congrats that is one awesome looking deer


----------



## gwm (Oct 16, 2008)

ride509 said:


> Guys it happened I got my buck. long write up incoming .. I have a history with this deer and he is very unique I'll never top this deer
> View attachment 5061305
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Beautiful deer. Easy for me to spend your money but maybe thinking full body mount?


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Awesome! ^^^^^ in for the story


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ride509

One of the coolest bucks I have ever seen. Congrats


----------



## huntovi (Dec 3, 2014)

Anyone else not seeing much of anything? I was out last thursday and today, saw nothing in SW Wi. 

You think it will pick up at all this week?


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

gwm said:


> Beautiful deer. Easy for me to spend your money but maybe thinking full body mount?


 That deer is so unique that a full body mount is a *must.*


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes sorry I'll have the write up done tomorrow.. been a long night getting the deer hung up and gutted and then beer drinking .

I will be doing a full body, but not for a while until I can afford to have it done properly by a good taxidermist. Being a poor college student makes things harder ..

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

I've had a great season this year in WI, even tho it looks like I'll be eating my buck tag for the third year in a row. I took a doe in Adams county and I had a couple of opportunities at good bucks in Crawford county but just couldn't get it done. One if my buddies from back home (WV) was able to come up and kill a nice 9 point on public ground in Crawford. My target buck in Crawford was killed by a private land owner adjacent to the public that I hunt, that's part of it and I'm happy for him as he is a good hunter. Anyhow, I have the late season left but time is winding down as I plan to move back out West this winter.


----------



## TheMorningRise (Jul 22, 2016)

One of my favorite things about hunting Wisco is that it doesn't matter where you are (public or private), the next deer you see could be a giant!


----------



## avidarcher88pa (Sep 16, 2011)

ride509 said:


> Guys it happened I got my buck. long write up incoming .. I have a history with this deer and he is very unique I'll never top this deer
> View attachment 5061305
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Awesome deer. Congrats!

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

ride509 said:


> Guys it happened I got my buck. long write up incoming .. I have a history with this deer and he is very unique I'll never top this deer
> View attachment 5061305
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Congrats!! Are we allowed to shoot deer like that in wi? Very rare for sure


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

itr2000 said:


> Congrats!! Are we allowed to shoot deer like that in wi? Very rare for sure


I believe as long as its not a true albino it's legal. All white = no kill, any brown patches = fair game


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

itr2000 said:


> Congrats!! Are we allowed to shoot deer like that in wi? Very rare for sure


Yes, true albino deer are protected. If there is a brown spot the size of a quarter other the glands it's fair game .

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, after talking it out I just can't do a full body so I'm looking for some.other options , shoulder with the rest tanned ??!! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

ride509 said:


> Well, after talking it out I just can't do a full body so I'm looking for some.other options , shoulder with the rest tanned ??!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


You'll be dealing with a fairly small and oddly shaped piece of hide once he's caped, but I guess why not. I'd just recommend not cheaping out on the shoulder mount! That cape is practically priceless. Can't wait for story. Please make your own thread so the members who don't view the wisco thread can enjoy it.


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

My wife passed this one opening weekend. I made a poor shot but it was recovered with patience and the help of a neighbor who watched it bed and kept tabs on the buck Saturday morning. Thanks Dan!


----------



## Big10 (Jan 30, 2009)

ride509 said:


> Well, after talking it out I just can't do a full body so I'm looking for some.other options , shoulder with the rest tanned ??!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Cool buck.
How much $ would the full body mount cost? Start a collection. 
I pledge $50 to the cause for a once in a lifetime opportunity. PM me if you get enough pledges and I'll send you my $.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

I sat all last week. Seen plenty of deer but the big ones were all locked down with does. I did see a heavy 8 that was a shooter with a doe but could not get a shot off.


----------



## Big10 (Jan 30, 2009)

Outagamie County. On Friday night, my camera has blown up with activity right through Sunday morning, including a shooter buck at 9:30am Saturday (I was at work). My Sunday hunt was uneventful though. Only 1 spike in the evening. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Big10 said:


> Outagamie County. On Friday night, my camera has blown up with activity right through Sunday morning, including a shooter buck at 9:30am Saturday (I was at work). My Sunday hunt was uneventful though. Only 1 spike in the evening.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well we talked with a great taxidermist. He recommended a half body and I really like the idea it's about 1100 for the mount and can make payments. But a full body is about 2500-2800 which is just to much for me. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

ride509 said:


> Well we talked with a great taxidermist. He recommended a half body and I really like the idea it's about 1100 for the mount and can make payments. But a full body is about 2500-2800 which is just to much for me.


 Talk to Bass Pro Shops and see if they'd sponsor a FBM if you display it in one of their stores for a year?

Ask your taxi if he can skin it in such a way that it could be tanned whole for a wall pelt to be fitted over a body form at a later date, maybe?
I don't know if it's possible, but I'd sure look into it before cutting up that *one-in-several-million *hide.
I don't think that number's an exaggeration, either.
NEVER seen even a photo of *anything *similar.
Black? Have seen a very few.
White? Sure-relatively common.
But not gray. Never.


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

Got this today at 12:30. He was hot on a doe and I missed her.
Unfortunately I hit him with the company truck. Surprisingly no damage to the truck. He caught the top of the road shoulder and slipped and I ran over his head and didn't catch his horns. 11 pt, 150" gross. Not the way it is planned, but crap happens.


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow, that's a beautiful buck! ^^^ just curious what your gonna do with him?


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

Perfect Harvest said:


> Wow, that's a beautiful buck! ^^^ just curious what your gonna do with him?


It will get mounted. It was a legal kill. LOL


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

No euro mount for that guy. Ouch. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

Hunted from 11/3-11/13-- only saw one shooter the whole time and he was busted off one side at his base-- never had pics of him all year. The best buck we have on camera at the farm I have on trail cam video on 11/6 (and countless other times over the past 2 years):






My Dad shot and wounded this buck on 11/9 at 6:45 AM... thought he gut shot it and the arrow was caked in blood. The deer only bled a few drops over a 250 yard stretch and never bedded down. We believe it's a non fatal hit (upper leg, low torso perhaps). Time will tell..

Rutting activity was hit and miss. Somedays they'd be chasing and some days I'd see does with fawns... I know for sure that the weather didn't help much.


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

Couple of northern waupaca county slobs taken this year. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Ya a lot of good ones in the area fell this last week or so. Rut still kicking let's hope the crapy weather keeps them hunkered down.


----------



## ozziegoesyard16 (Aug 7, 2006)

I hunted (all day sits) 8-11 November in Waushara County and didn't even see one deer! Heading back up there for the gun opener, might take my bow with me as well.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Is it legal to bowhunt Friday the day before gun season here in Wisconsin?


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

lakertown24 said:


> Is it legal to bowhunt Friday the day before gun season here in Wisconsin?


It is legal to bowhunt tomorrow without orange clothing.
It is legal to bowhunt throughout the gun & muzzleloader season with orange clothing.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

lakertown24 said:


> Is it legal to bowhunt Friday the day before gun season here in Wisconsin?


It wasn't legal until recently.
Pretty much all hunting was shut down for that day; you weren't even allowed to shoot a gun to get sighted in unless you were at an established rifle range.

Seems that some folks used to like to get a headstart on opening day...


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

Got one down last Saturday at 7:45, deer were going crazy chasing two hot does.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

^Nice!


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

WisBuckHunter94 said:


> Couple of northern waupaca county slobs taken this year.
> View attachment 5073625
> 
> View attachment 5073617
> ...


Wow very nice bucks WBH94! Congratulations. 

You too Buckem, congratulations.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Windy opener may have saved a few. Any giants end up falling?


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

I know there wasn't a whole lot of shooting near me. Maybe a dozen shots opening day. The ones that were shot by me were all small.


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Yea, I don't know what was all taken from my area, gonna get the cameras back out and try to take inventory over the next few weeks. Hopefully we'll get a cold snap and make it worthwhile to go sit a few more times.


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

I'll be out this weekend with the smoke pole and then most every weekend there after with the bow as I still have both buck tags.... I guess the upside to the new paper tags is they'll mix into soup much better than the old ones.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can fill your gun doe tag even after gun season with a bow? Noticed my doe tags for bow and gun don't say either gun or bow on them just the county.


----------



## deadeye762 (Jun 2, 2011)

you can fill them with whatever. Just make sure the zone on the tag is the zone of the doe you kill and your all good!


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Can we use bow during muzzle to fill gun buck tag? Seems we can as i read it but wasnt sure


----------



## JCHUNTER (Oct 8, 2012)

itr2000 said:


> Can we use bow during muzzle to fill gun buck tag? Seems we can as i read it but wasnt sure


Yes

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

JCHUNTER said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Looked around a bit but couldn't find anything about archery hunting during the holiday hunt. Can you shoot buck with bow or is it just doe only no matter what?


----------



## jmarv (Aug 3, 2015)

I believe if you're not in any of the counties that are holding the holiday hunt, you can shoot a buck. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

This is the first year to be in it.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Back up.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone been out shed hunting


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

A couple have dropped but most are still holding here. Found a small 1.5 side a few weeks ago.


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

Haven't been out shed hunting yet. Did see a little fork in a field this afternoon that only had one side.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadside Only (Oct 2, 2017)

If there one of these threads for Wisconsin for this year 2017-2018? (If so can't find it using search function)


----------



## Ron Wolf (Mar 23, 2015)

Broadside Only said:


> If there one of these threads for Wisconsin for this year 2017-2018? (If so can't find it using search function)


On page 6 at noon today. 
Not much action on it


----------

